# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Uusia raitiotiejärjestelmiä maailmalla

## Max

En huomannut missään ketjua, jossa olisi listattu tällaista, joten aloitin uuden. Viime vuosikymmeninä lukuisat kaupungit Euroopassa ja maailmalla ovat rakentaneet uusia raitiotiejärjestelmiä. Tähän voisi listata uutisia kaupungeista, joihin rakennetaan tai on hiljattain rakennettu kokonaan uusi raitiotie.

Aloitan tästä:
*Olsztyn* Pohjois-Puolassa (175 000 asukasta) on päättänyt rakentaa kaksilinjaisen verkoston niin, että se otettaisiin käyttöön 2013. Rakennustyöt siellä ovat ilmeisesti alkamassa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

The World's Database of Tram, Trolleybus & Metro 2.30 tietokannan mukaan tällä vuosituhannella on  aloitettu (uudelleen) raitiovaunuliikenne 39 sellaisessa kaupungissa, jotka ovat tietokannassa kohdassa _Tram(Electric)_. Mukana ei ole sellaisia kaupunkeja, jotka ovat tietokannassa esim. kohdassa _Heritage-Tram(Electric)_. Luettelossa on liikenteen aloitusvuosi ja suluissa kaupungin aikaisemman raitiovaunuliikenteen (viimeisin) lopetusvuosi.

Espanja (10): Alicante 2003 (1969), Barcelona 2004 (1965), Bilbao 2002 (1964), Madrid 2007 (1972, jotenkin tuttu vuosiluku), Murcia 2007 (1929), Parla 2007 (ei), Santa Cruz de Tenerife 2007 (1951), Sevilla 2007 (1965), Velez-Malaga 2006 (ei), Vitoria-Gasteiz 2008 (ei).

Irlanti (1): Dublin 2004 (1949).

Iso-Britannia (2): Lontoo 2000 (1951), Nottingham 2004 (1936).

Italia (4): Bergamo 2009 (1958), Cagliari 2008 (1973), Messina 2003 (1951), Sassari 2006 (ei).

Kreikka (1): Ateena 2004 (1960).

Portugali (2): Almada 2007 (ei), Porto 2002 (1996).

Ranska (8): Bordeaux 2003 (1957), Le Mans 2007 (1947), Lyon 2000 (1957), Marseille 2007 (2004), Montpellier 2000 (1949), Mulhouse 2006 (1957), Orleans 2000 (1938), Valenciennes 2006 (1966).

Saksa (1): Heilbronn am Neckar 2001 (1955).

Turkki (2): Eskisehir 2004 (ei), Kayseri 2009 (ei).

Yhdysvallat (8): Charlotte NC 2007 (1938), Houston TX 2004 (1940), Jersey City NJ 2000 (1949), Minneapolis MN 2004 (1954), Phoenix AZ 2008 (1948), Seattle WA 2007 (2005), Tacoma WA 2003 (1938), Tampa FL 2002 (1946).

Tietokannasta saan vaikutelman, että on suuri määrä sellaisia kaupunkeja, joissa on joskus ollut raitiotie, mutta joissa ei ole (vielä?) avattu raitiotietä uudelleen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Saisiko samasta tietopankista haettua kokonaismäärän kaupunkeja, jotka ovat v. 1973 öljykriisin jälkeen avanneet uuden varsinaisen liikenteen raitiotien?

Joskus vuosituhannen vaihteen maissa näitä kaupunkeja oli noin 75, nyt ollaan varmaan jo yli sadan.

Pohjoismaissa on nyt aika monessa kaupungissa konkreettiset suunnitelmat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> The World's Database of Tram, Trolleybus & Metro 2.30 tietokannan mukaan tällä vuosituhannella on  aloitettu (uudelleen) raitiovaunuliikenne 39 sellaisessa kaupungissa, jotka ovat tietokannassa kohdassa _Tram(Electric)_. Mukana ei ole sellaisia kaupunkeja, jotka ovat tietokannassa esim. kohdassa _Heritage-Tram(Electric)_. Luettelossa on liikenteen aloitusvuosi ja suluissa kaupungin aikaisemman raitiovaunuliikenteen (viimeisin) lopetusvuosi.
> 
> ...
> 
> Portugali (2): ..., Porto 2002 (1996).
> 
> ...


Erikoista. Onko tämä joku tilastollinen jippo, vai ovatko tosiaankin lopettaneet Portossa -96 ja sitten kuuden vuoden jälkeen avanneet uudestaa?

----------


## Albert

T&UT on listannut uusimmassa numerossaan 866 viimeisen kolmenkymmenen vuoden ajalta 136 uutta raitiotietä (tahti vain kiihtyen loppua kohden). Lisäksi se listaa 50 rakenteilla olevaa raitiotietä. Nämä kaikki siis koko maapallolta.
Erilliset verkot samassa kaupungissa on laskettu erikseen. Ja mikä sitten on raitiotie? Lehti itsekin toteaa määrittelyn hankaluuden.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erikoista. Onko tämä joku tilastollinen jippo, vai ovatko tosiaankin lopettaneet Portossa -96 ja sitten kuuden vuoden jälkeen avanneet uudestaa?


Portossa oli ja on edelleenkin jäänne vanhasta raitiotiestä. Se on vanhanaikainen katuraitiotie, jolla on pari linjaa edelleen keskustan tuntumassa. Vuoden 1996 jälkeen sitä ei liene enää pidetty normaalina osana joukkoliikennettä, vaan enemmän museoraitiotienä. Tarkoitus on ylläpitää rajallista määrää vanhoja vaunuja, joista osa on muistaakseni peräisin alunperin muualta. Radat kulkevat olosuhteissa, joihin eivät nykyaikaiset pitkät vaunut sovellu. Tilanne on siis samantapainen kuin Lissabonissa, jossa vanhan kaupungin kapeilla kujilla ajetaan pysyvästi nyt noin 6070 vuotta vanhoilla mutta pariin kertaan peruskorjatuilla 2-akselisilla vaunuilla.

Porton uusi raitiotie on olemukseltaan täysin toisenlainen. Ensimmäinen kalusto on pitkiä Eurotram-vaunuja ja rata on keskustassa pääosin tunnelissa. Merkittävä osa liikenteestä kulkee entisillä rautatielinjoilla Porton keskustan ja naapurikaupunkien välillä. Mutta Porton eteläisessa naapurikaupungissa rata on jo katuraitiotietä, samoin pohjoisessa Ismaissa ja satamakaupuki Matosinhosissa.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Saisiko samasta tietopankista haettua kokonaismäärän kaupunkeja, jotka ovat v. 1973 öljykriisin jälkeen avanneet uuden varsinaisen liikenteen raitiotien?


En ole aiemmin käyttänyt mitään tietokantaohjelmaa ja toisaalta ilmaisessa Access Runtimessa kerrotaan olevan vähänlaisesti ominaisuuksia, joten en tiedä, selviäisikö tuo kokonaismäärä helposti. Yllä olevan luettelon kirjoitin muistiin, kun tutustuin ohjelman tietokannasta muodostamaan raporttiversioon, useita satoja sivuja. Albertin mainitsemassa T&UT-lehden listassa on ensimmäisenä Edmonton vuodelta 1978. Olikohan minkä verran uusia avauksia 1973-1978 vai oliko Edmonton ensimmäinen? Jos oli, niin T&UT:n  luettelo lienee täydellinen ja kokonaismäärä 136.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:49 ----------




> Portossa oli ja on edelleenkin jäänne vanhasta raitiotiestä. Se on vanhanaikainen katuraitiotie, jolla on pari linjaa edelleen keskustan tuntumassa. Vuoden 1996 jälkeen sitä ei liene enää pidetty normaalina osana joukkoliikennettä, vaan enemmän museoraitiotienä.


Tällä tavalla näyttäisi tosiaan olevan. Worlds Databasen mukaan Tram(Electric) lopetti 11.6.1996 ja Heritage-Tram(Electric) aloitti samana päivänä. En sitten tiedä, tapahtuiko tuona päivänä käytännössä mitään erikoista.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Lightrailnow.org:in uutissivulta löytyy heti Oklahoma Citystä kertovan jutun alapuolelta juttu Ranskan raideliikenteen kehittämisestä. Tässä jutussa kerrotaan, että Ranskassa on täysin uusia raitiotiejärjestelmiä rakenteilla kuudessa eri kaupungissa:




>  Angers  completion scheduled for 2010...
>  Brest  completion scheduled for 2012...
>  Le Havre  completion scheduled for 2011...
>  Reims  completion scheduled for 2011...
>  Toulouse  completion scheduled for 2010...
>  Tours  completion scheduled for 2013...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Albertin mainitsema Tramways & Urban Transit -lehden helmikuun numeron luettelo kaupungeista, joissa on raitiotie _under construction_ :

Abuja NG, Algiers DZ, Angers FR, Austin US, Bergen NO, Brasilia BR, Brest FR, Cadiz ES, Constantine DZ, Dijon FR, Dubai AE, Edinburgh GB, Firenze IT, Gazantiep TR, Gold Coast AU, Granada ES, Hanoi VN, Hasselt-Maastricht BE-NL, Jaen ES, Jerusalem IL, L'Aquila IT, Le Havre FR, Los Angeles US (3rd), Manacor-Arta ES, Mendoza AR, Mulhouse FR, Nantes FR, Norfolk US, Oran DZ, Palermo IT, Rabat MA, Reims FR, Reunion FR, Samsun TR, Santiago DO, Sevilla ES (2nd), Stockholm SE (2nd), Toulouse FR, Tours FR, Tucson US, Vancouver CA, Venezia-Mestre IT, Washington DC US, Zaragoza ES. Yhteensä 44.

Lisäksi _approved for construction_: Aarhus DK, Astana KZ, Biel/Bienne CH, Groningen NL, Hamburg DE, Liege BE, Lens FR, Köbenhavn DK, Luxembourg LU, Tel Aviv IL.

Kyseistä lehteä julkaisee LRTA, joten nämä luettelot perustunevat   LRTA:n nettisivulla  olevaan luetteloon, jossa on myös käytössä olevat raitiotiet listattu ja joka sisältää myös metrot (joita näyttäisi olevan tekeillä Euroopan ulkopuolella mm. Fortaleza, Salvador, Xian, Mumbai, Esfahan, Almaty, Chelyabinsk, Krasnoyarsk). Nettilistassa on osa lehden listassa olevista merkitty muuten kuin _tram_, esim. Bergen on _light rail_.

Nettilistassa huomiotani kiinnitti sellainen yksityiskohta, että Tallinnan raitioteillä on 1067 mm raideleveys. Silmämääräisen arvion perusteella olin luullut, että siellä olisi sama metri kuin Helsingissäkin. En tiedä, kannattaako Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille rakentaa rautatietunnelia, mutta eri raideleveyden takia ei varmaan ainakaan trammitunnelia kannata rakentaa  :Smile:  .

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:54 ----------




> Albertin mainitsemassa T&UT-lehden listassa on ensimmäisenä Edmonton vuodelta 1978. Olikohan minkä verran uusia avauksia 1973-1978 vai oliko Edmonton ensimmäinen?


Lehden artikkelin tekstissä näyttää lukevan, että Kanadan Edmontonissa oli ensimmäinen moderni raitiotie. Tarkkaan ottaen lehdessä lukee _the first new light rail line_.

----------


## JE

> En ole aiemmin käyttänyt mitään tietokantaohjelmaa ja toisaalta ilmaisessa Access Runtimessa kerrotaan olevan vähänlaisesti ominaisuuksia, joten en tiedä, selviäisikö tuo kokonaismäärä helposti. Yllä olevan luettelon kirjoitin muistiin, kun tutustuin ohjelman tietokannasta muodostamaan raporttiversioon, useita satoja sivuja. Albertin mainitsemassa T&UT-lehden listassa on ensimmäisenä Edmonton vuodelta 1978. Olikohan minkä verran uusia avauksia 1973-1978 vai oliko Edmonton ensimmäinen? Jos oli, niin T&UT:n  luettelo lienee täydellinen ja kokonaismäärä 136.


Edmonton oli läntisten teollisuusmaiden ensimmäinen uusi raitiotie toisen maailmansodan jälkeen vuonna 1978, ellei muutamaa erikoistapausta lasketa mukaan (Fort Worthin raitiotie erään kauppakeskuksen yhteydessä Yhdysvalloissa).

Neuvostoliitossa ja ylipäänsä itäblokissa, jossa viime vuosina monia raitioteitä on suljettu, uusia raitioteitä avattiin kylmän sodan kuluessa sen sijaan vähän väliä. Ainakin kolme järjestelmää avattiin Neuvostoliitossa 1970-luvun puolivälissä, Novopolotsk (nykyinen Navapolatsak Valko-Venäjällä) avasi ratansa 1974, Ust-Katav ja Naberezhnyje Tshelny molemmat 1973.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Edmonton oli läntisten teollisuusmaiden ensimmäinen uusi raitiotie toisen maailmansodan jälkeen vuonna 1978, ellei muutamaa erikoistapausta lasketa mukaan (Fort Worthin raitiotie erään kauppakeskuksen yhteydessä Yhdysvalloissa).


Tätä olisi mielenkiintoista purkaa. Onko tosiaan niin, että yhtään uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää ei avattu 1945 jälkeen länsiblokissa + Euroopan puolueettomissa maissa?

Erikoistapauksetkin on toki hyvä mainita.

On toki niin, että raitioteiden merkittävä kehitystyö ja hyvinkin suuret laajennukset tapahtuivat usein kaupungeissa, joissa jo oli raitiotie, kuten Göteborgissa tai Saksan suurissa kaupungeissa. 

Läntisissä maissa suuri osa merkittävistä kaupungeista oli jo muodostunut ennen toista maailmansotaa, ja kasvaviin taas ei toki tehty usein raitioteitä.




> Neuvostoliitossa ja ylipäänsä itäblokissa, jossa viime vuosina monia raitioteitä on suljettu, uusia raitioteitä avattiin kylmän sodan kuluessa sen sijaan vähän väliä.


Eiköhän tässäkin ollut selvästi erilaisia kausia mm. polttoaineen hinnan ja vientiarvon mukaan? Mainitsemasi tapaukset ovat kaikki kuitenkin 1970-luvun puolivälistä. 

Lisäksi Neuvostoliitossa tehtiin usein kokonaisia uusia kaupunkeja teollisuuslaitosten yhteyteen.

----------


## JE

> Tätä olisi mielenkiintoista purkaa. Onko tosiaan niin, että yhtään uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää ei avattu 1945 jälkeen länsiblokissa + Euroopan puolueettomissa maissa?
> 
> Erikoistapauksetkin on toki hyvä mainita.
> 
> On toki niin, että raitioteiden merkittävä kehitystyö ja hyvinkin suuret laajennukset tapahtuivat usein kaupungeissa, joissa jo oli raitiotie, kuten Göteborgissa tai Saksan suurissa kaupungeissa. 
> 
> Läntisissä maissa suuri osa merkittävistä kaupungeista oli jo muodostunut ennen toista maailmansotaa, ja kasvaviin taas ei toki tehty usein raitioteitä.
> 
> 
> ...


Ensin kysymykseen länsiblokista ja Euroopan puolueettomista maista. Olen yrittänyt kerätä maailman raitioteiden avaamisista ja purkamisista toisen maailmansodan jälkeisenä aikana niin paljon tietoa kuin on saatavissa, ja näyttää vahvasti siltä, että Edmonton todellakin oli ensimmäinen uuden järjestelmän avaaja, kuten sanottu, muutamin poikkeuksin, joihin vielä palaan.

Tässä katsannossa ei kuitenkaan ole mukana uusia linjoja sellaisissa kaupungeissa, joissa raitiotie on jo ennestään ollut keskeytyksettä liikenteessä. Uusia linjoja on kuitenkin avattu lukuisissa kaupungeissa myös raitiotiekielteisimpinä vuosikymmeninä. Lisäksi eri raideleveyksillä olevia järjestelmiä voidaan tietysti helposti pitää eri järjestelminä, ja tällä tavoin laskettuna Essenin U-Stadtbahn vie pioneerin statuksen Edmontonilta - Essenin pikaraitiotien ensimmäiset osuudet avattiin jo vuonna 1977, ja tunnetusti 1435 mm raideleveydellä, kun aiempi verkko oli ollut 1000 mm raidetta.

Ja ne poikkeukset: voi olla että useampiakin on, mutta selkeänä tapauksena voi pitää vain tuota Yhdysvaltain Fort Worthia, jossa liikenne kauppakeskuksen parkkipaikalta kauppakeskukseen vievällä radalla aloitettiin vuonna 1963 ja lopetettiin vuonna 2002. Tämän lisäksi tulevat sitten erinäiset "heritage tram" -kategoriaan luettavissa olevat harrasteyhdistysten liikennöimät museolinjat ja raitiotiemuseot sekä turistilinjat. Lisäksi juridisesta näkökulmasta katsottuna Länsi-Saksassa avattiin joukko "uusia" raitioteitä vuonna 1949, jolloin lakimuutoksen myötä useita paikallisrautateitä (Kreisbahn) luokiteltiin uudelleen raitioteiksi. Yksikään näistä radoista ei kuitenkaan enää ole jäljellä.

Näitä poikkeuksia lukuun ottamatta kaikki uudet raitiotiekaupungit toisen maailmansodan jälkeen ja ennen vuotta 1978 olivat itäblokissa, kaukoidässä tai Brasiliassa. Brasiliassa avattiin sotien jälkeisinä vuosikymmeninä yksi hyvin pienimuotoinen raitiotie, Itatingaan vuonna 1958 (edelleen käytössä, 800 mm raideleveydellään maailman toiseksi kapein raitiotie raideleveydeltään 2010). Kaukoitään liittyen tietoni ovat heikoimmat, mutta sekä Kiinassa että Japanissa on varmuudella avattu uusia järjestelmiä 1940-50-luvuilla, ainakin Kiinan Anshan (sittemmin taas suljettu) ja Japanin Takaoka. Vuonna 1948, jolloin Takaokan systeemi avautui, Japani ei ollut vielä sotilasliitossa Yhdysvaltain kanssa (vaan miehityksen alla) eikä myöskään taloudellisesti kovin vahvassa iskussa, mutta jos Japani yhtä kaikki halutaan myös tuona aikana lukea länsimaaksi, Takaoka on toisen maailmansodan jälkeisen ajan ensimmäinen uusi raitiotiekaupunki länsimaissa.

Itäblokkiin: se, että esimerkkini olivat 1970-luvulta, johtui putaasti siitä, että vastasin Jounin pohdintaan avauksista vuosina 1973-78. Neuvostoliitossa kuten muuallakin itäblokissa oli sekä raitiotiemyönteisiä että raitiotiekielteisiä ajanjaksoja, mutta sekä järjestelmien avaamisia että sulkemisia tapahtui vuosikymmenten mittaan. Uusien järjestelmien avaamisissa ei ole havaittavissa selkeää ajallista painottumista, mutta lakkautukset painottuivat 1950-70-luvuille ja Neuvostoliitossa harvinaisen 1000 mm raideleveyden järjestelmiin, raideleveys lienee ollut edesauttava tekijä paitsi meille tutun Viipurin, myös Tshernovtsyn (Tshernivtsi, Ukraina), Simferopolin (Ukraina, niinikään) ja Kishinevin (nykyinen Moldovan pääkaupunki Chisinau) tapauksessa.

Uusia järjestelmiä avattiin enemmän kuin vanhoja suljettiin. Uudet avaamiset olivat tosiaan usein kokonaan uusiin kaupunkeihin, ja esimerkiksi Ust-Katavin raitiotie, jonka mainitsin, tarkoitti itse asiassa vakinaista ja julkista liikennettä kaupungin raitiovaunutehtaan koeradalla. Ennen neuvostojärjestelmän romahdusta viimeinen lakkautus oli Uglegorskissa (Vuhlehirskissä) Ukrainassa 1980, ja viimeiset uuden järjestelmän avaukset Ust-Ilimskissä (Venäjä) ja Mozyrissä (Valko-Venäjä) 1988, Molotshnojessa (kahdella vaunulla liikennöity kylpylän pendelilinja Ukrainassa) 1989 ja Tsherjomushkissa 1991.

Muualla itäblokissa lakkautuksia tapahtui jonkin verran, niin DDR:ssä, Puolassa, Tshekkoslovakiassa kuin Unkarissakin. Vuodesta 1984 alkaen Romaniaan avattiin lukuisia uusia järjestelmiä, joista muutama 2000-luvulla on taas lakkautettu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onko tosiaan niin, että yhtään uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää ei avattu 1945 jälkeen länsiblokissa + Euroopan puolueettomissa maissa (ennen Edmontonia)?


Worlds Databasesta löytyy seuraavanlaisia tietoja:

Tram(Electric):
Englannissa Seatonissa avattiin raitiotie 7.6.1974 ja toimii edelleen. 1970-1974: Heritage-Tram(Battery).
Saksassa: Essen 1977- _some light rail lines U11, U18 built to metro-standards, joint operation with Muelheim_.
USA: Fort Worth, Tandy Subway 1963-2002, _Route: Shopping Center - Parking lot_.
Brasilia: Campos do Jordao 1956-, _tram operation on CdJ - Sao Christovao section of interurban route_, 1914-1956: Tram(Petrol)
Brasilia: Itatinga 1958-, vesivoimalaitoksen yksityinen raitiotie
Japani: Gojome 1950-1969, Kitakyushu-Chikuho 1956-, Takaoka 1948-.
Thaimaa: Lopburi 1955-1962
Tram(Battery): 
Norja: Rjukan - Gaustabanen 1965-
Tram(Petrol):
Englanti: Southport, Pier Tramway 1950-1998.
Australia: Broome 1946-1954, Victor Harbor 1956-1986.
Brasilia: Tirirical 1978-1983, _Universidade Estadual do Maranhao, Route: State Agricultural School - Univercity Campus_.
Brasilia: Garanhuns 1968, _avajaispäivänä ainoa moottorivaunu paloi_.
Heritage-Tram(Electric): Calgary 1975-, Chattanooga 1973-, Detroit 1976-2003, Montevideo 1967-1974, Campinas BR 1972-
Monorail: Montreal 1967-, Torino: Italia 61 Exhibition, Tokio-Haneda 1964-, Beaulieu GB 1974- _National Motor Museum_, Blackpool GB 1966- huvipuisto, USA:ssa 8 kpl avattu tarkastellulla ajanjaksolla.
Monorail(H-Bahn): Japani: Enoshima-Shonan 1970
Monorail(Schwebebahn): Japani: Tokio - Ueno Park 1958
Peoplemover: USA: Tampa Int'l Airport 1971, Seattle-Tacoma Airport 1973, Morgantown 1975, Detroit Fairlane Shopping Center 1976.
Interurban(Electric): Japanissa 5 kpl avattu 1948-1956 (1067 mm), Sveitsissä 5 ja Itävallassa 1.
Interurban(Petrol): Espanjassa avattu 2kpl 1958, 1 kpl Itävallassa, USA:ssa, Costa Ricassa ja Surinamissa.

Näyttäisi siltä, että uusien raitiotiejärjestelmien avaamisen sijaan avattiin uusia metrojärjestelmiä kaupunkeihin joissa usein jo oli raitiotie:
Lissabon 1959, Wien 1976, Sao Paulo 1974, Montreal 1966, Toronto 1954, Santiago de Chile 1975, Lyon 1978, Marseille 1977, Muenchen 1971, Nuernberg 1972, Milano 1964, Kobe 1977, Nagoya 1957&1978, Sapporo 1971, Tokyo 1961&1978, Yokohama 1972, Mexico 1969, Amsterdam 1977, Rotterdam 1968, Seoul 1974, Tukholma 1950, Cleveland 1955, San Francisco BART 1972, Washington DC 1976.

OT: Irlannissa Guinness Brewery Tramway on kuljettanut tavaraa petroolin voimalla 1947 alkaen.

----------


## JE

Kiitos kattavasta listasta. Omassa listauksessani tosiaan puuttuvat kaikki turisti- ja museoradat (ja myös englantilaistyyppiset laituriradat), samoin radat joilla käyttövoimana on muu kuin sähkö, olkoonkin että varsinkin historiallisessa tarkastelussa tämä kiistatta rajaa jonkin verran hyvin perinteisiä raitioteitä pois.

Muutama kommentti listaan

- Englannin Seatonin rata on kiistatta "heritage tram"-kategoriassa edelleen, vaikka ei enää toimikaan pattereilla. Vaunut ovat hiukan normaalia pienempään mittakaavaan rakennettuja kopioita Britannian raitioteiden vanhoista malleista.

- Campos do Jordaon rata Brasiliassa on ennemmin rautatie kuin raitiotie. Radan (47 km) pohjoispäässä käytetyt vaunut hankittiin radalle tosiaan vuonna 1956, ja niitä voisi epäilemättä nimittää raitiovaunuiksikin. Rautatiemäisemmällä kalustolla liikennöidään silti edelleen koko radan pituudelta, vuonna 1956 uutta rataa ei avattu, ainoastaan kalustoa lisättiin. Raideleveys on metri.

- Thaimaan Lopburi jäi minulta viestissäni mainitsematta. Hyvä että tuli esiin. Muistaakseni kalusto käytettynä Bangkokista.

- Rjukan-Gaustabanen ei ole raitiotie vaan funikulaari.

- Victor Harborin osalta lähteessäsi taitaa valitettavasti olla virhe. Hevosraitiotie lakkautettiin 1950-luvulla ja avattiin uudelleen museoratana vuonna 1986, mutta näiden välisenä ajanjaksona kaupungissa ei ollut raitiotietä ollenkaan, ei hevosvetoista eikä minkään muunkaanlaista.

- Broomen järjestelmää en juuri tunne, mutta kaupunki sijaitsee Länsi-Australian pohjoisrannikolla. Toiset lähteet puhuvat "industrial tramwaystä". Radalla avattiin tosiaan vuonna 1946 henkilöliikenne dieselmoottorivaunulla. http://broometramway.awardspace.info/

- Tiriricalin rata Brasiliassa oli tosiaan käytössä 1978-83. Jätin mainitsematta, koska avattiin vasta 1978 eli samanaikaisesti Edmontonin kanssa, ja koska rooli yleisen liikenteen raitiotienä on vähän kyseenalainen (oppilaitos kuljetti oppilaitaan ilmaiseksi koululta läheiselle bussipysäkille radalla, joka ei kulkenut kadulla tai edes ristennyt muuta liikennettä). Kuten Itatingan ja Campos do Jordaon radasta, tästäkin löytyy hyvin tietoa Allen Morrisonin Etelä-Amerikan raitiotiesivustolta http://www.tramz.com
Edit: lisätään vielä, että tämä rata oli siis kuitenkin sähkökäyttöinen.

Ja lopuksi kysymys: mitkä nuo Sveitsin ja Itävallan Interurban-kategoriaan lukeutuvat radat ovat?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tosiaan niin, että yhtään uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää ei avattu 1945 jälkeen länsiblokissa + Euroopan puolueettomissa maissa (ennen Edmontonia)?


Minun eurooppalaisen raideliikenteen nettisivuillani on LRTA:n tiedoista poimittuna seuraavat avaukset Euroopassa 1945 jälkeen:

Daugavpils, Latvia 1946
Most, Tsekki 1957
Czestochowa, Puola 1959
Newcastle/Tyne, UK 1980

Eli lännessä jatkui raitioliikenteen eurooppalainen rappio vuoteen 1980 pois lukien Saksan Stadtbahn-kehitys. Mutta en pidä tätä mitenkään yllätyksenä sodanjälkeisen ajan henkisessä ilmapiirissä. Autot vyöryivät täyttämään Euroopan kaupunkien kadut, ja joukkoliikenne sai tehdä autoille tilaa menemällä maan alle. Tässä on metrojen lista samalta ajalta:

Tukholma 1950
Rooma 1955
Ateena 1957
Lissabon 1959
Milano 1964
Rotterdam 1968
München 1972
Nürnberg 1972
Praha 1974
Brysseli 1976
Amsterdam 1977
Marseille 1977
Lyon 1978
Wien 1978
Bukaresti 1979

Vain kaksi itäblokista, lännestä 13. Suunnitelmien mukaanhan Helsinginkin olisi pitänyt olla tuossa joukossa. Ja olisikin, jos 1975 avattu Martinlaakson metrorata laskettaisiin metroksi.

Antero

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Voisi myös väittää, että raitiotien oikea paluu Eurooppaan tapahtui vasta 1980-luvun puolivälissä. Newcastlen järjestelmä kun on muutamasta tasoristeyksestä huolimatta hyvin lähellä perinteistä metroa monessa suhteessa.

Czestochowa puolestaan lienee itäblokin ainoa uusi raitiovaunukaupunki Neuvostoliiton ulkopuolella toisen maailmansodan jälkeen ja ennen 1980-lukua. Mostissa nykyinen raitiotie tosiaan avattiin 1957, mutta tuolloin kaupungissa liikennöi vielä sittemmin lakkautettu metrin raideleveyden raitiotie. Most ei siten toisen maailmansodan jälkeisenä aikana ole ollut hetkeäkään ilman raitiotietä. Samaan kategoriaan Mostin kanssa kuuluu käsittääkseni ainakin Varsova ja Chemnitz (DDR:n aikainen Karl-Marx-Stadt), molemmissa liikenne on 1435 mm raideleveydellä alkanut vasta sotien jälkeen, mutta aiemmin kaupungeista löytyi raitiotie muulla raideleveydellä (Varsovassa 1524 mm, Karl-Marx-Stadtissa 925 mm).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kyllä. Voisi myös väittää, että raitiotien oikea paluu Eurooppaan tapahtui vasta 1980-luvun puolivälissä.


Kannattaa nyt muistaa kuitenkin väitteiden painotuksissa, että raitiotie ei mitenkään "kadonnut" Euroopasta sodan jälkeisenä aikana, vaan useissa kaupungeissa tehtiin merkittävää kehitystyötä ja järjestelmiä ylläpidettiin ja laajennettiin. Oli kaksi vastakkaista trendiä, jotka pahimmillaan (esim. Turku ja Kööpenhamina) toteutuivat samassa kaupungissa!

Edmontonin, San Josen ja Newcastlen raitiotiet / light railit perustuivat kokonaan saksalaisen stadtbahn-teknologian siirtoon. 

Laskisin ylipäätään voimakkaisiin kehittäjiin Saksan kaupunkien lisäksi Sveitsin ja Itävallan kaupungit, Göteborgin ja osittain Benelux-maiden raitiotiet.

Itäblokin 1980-luvun renessanssi on samaa ilmiötä kuin länsimainen light rail - boomi. Esim. Tsekkoslovakian ja DDR:n uusia raitioteitä mainostettiin 1980-luvun lopun UITP-julkaisuissa. Julkisen liikenteen puolella itä- ja länsiblokin vuorovaikutus oli jo 1980-luvulla kohtuullisen avointa, ainakin sen perusteella kun lukee UITP-julkaisuja. Kannattaa muistaa, että "kylmän sodan" aikana länsi- ja itäblokin välit olivat kuitenkin virallisesti ihan rauhanomaiset.

----------


## JE

> Kannattaa nyt muistaa kuitenkin väitteiden painotuksissa, että raitiotie ei mitenkään "kadonnut" Euroopasta sodan jälkeisenä aikana, vaan useissa kaupungeissa tehtiin merkittävää kehitystyötä ja järjestelmiä ylläpidettiin ja laajennettiin. Oli kaksi vastakkaista trendiä, jotka pahimmillaan (esim. Turku ja Kööpenhamina) toteutuivat samassa kaupungissa!


Kommenttini oli ehkä kärjistys, mutta ei muuta minnekään sitä, että ainoat raitioteihin investoijat 1970-luvun lopulle saakka Euroopassa ja Pohjois-Amerikassa olivat kaupunkeja, joissa raitiotiet olivat ennestään olemassa. Järjestelmät kehittyivät toki huomattavasti varsinkin Länsi-Saksassa, mutta pohjimmiltaan silti kehitettiin olemassa olevaa ennemmin kuin rakennettiin kokonaan uutta.

Aikakautta ennen 1970-luvun loppuvuosia on vaikea pitää raitiotien kukoistuskautena senkään vuoksi, koska hyvin monesti, mutta ei kylläkään ollenkaan aina, kehitystyön tavoitteena oli tehdä raitioteistä vähemmän raitiotiemäisiä, ennen kaikkea suurten tunnelointiprojektien kautta. Tunneliprojektien varaan laskettiin raitiotien tulevaisuus niin Ruhrin alueella kuin myös Benelux-maissa ja Göteborgissa, olkoonkin että monesti tunnelit ja suurisuuntaisimmat suunnitelmat ylipäätään jäivätkin piirustuspöydälle. Nyt, myöhemmin voimme toki olla enemmän kuin tyytyväisiä siihen että etenkin Länsi-Saksassa tapahtuneet edistysaskeleet lopulta edesauttoivat myös katuraitiotien menestystä ja uusien katuraitioteiden syntymistä.




> Itäblokin 1980-luvun renessanssi on samaa ilmiötä kuin länsimainen light rail - boomi. Esim. Tsekkoslovakian ja DDR:n uusia raitioteitä mainostettiin 1980-luvun lopun UITP-julkaisuissa. Julkisen liikenteen puolella itä- ja länsiblokin vuorovaikutus oli jo 1980-luvulla kohtuullisen avointa, ainakin sen perusteella kun lukee UITP-julkaisuja. Kannattaa muistaa, että "kylmän sodan" aikana länsi- ja itäblokin välit olivat kuitenkin virallisesti ihan rauhanomaiset.


Kyllä. Tosin syyt olivat vähän erilaisia. DDR:ää vaivasi lisäksi 1980-luvulla taloudellisista vaikeuksista johtunut huomattava öljypula, mikä osaltaan edesauttoi sähköiseen liikenteeseen investoimista. Ajanjakso oli DDR:n rautateiden sähköistämisen kulta-aikaa, ja useissa kaupungeissa raitiotietä laajennettiin radikaalisti, ennen kaikkea Itä-Berliinissä, jossa verkostoa aiempina vuosikymmeninä oli pikemminkin supistettu.

Oikeastaan ainoa radikaalisti läntisen Euroopan määrittämistä trendeistä poikennut valtio itäblokissa oli raitioteiden kehittämisen suhteen juuri Neuvostoliitto, jossa sielläkin lakkautukset painottuivat 50-70-luvuille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kommenttini oli ehkä kärjistys, mutta ei muuta minnekään sitä, että ainoat raitioteihin investoijat 1970-luvun lopulle saakka Euroopassa ja Pohjois-Amerikassa olivat kaupunkeja, joissa raitiotiet olivat ennestään olemassa.


Mutta se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että raitioteiden uusi kukoistus 1970-luvulta alkaen oli nimenomaan ja kokonaan näissä kaupungeissa tehdyn kehitystyön tulosta. Eli raitiotie kehitettiin sen säilyttäneissä kaupungeissa niin tasokkaaksi, että sitä kannatti toteuttaa myös ne lakkauttaneisiin kaupunkeihin. USA:ssa kaupungeista toki voinee ennen 1973 todeta lähinnä Bostonin, jonka linja D oli osin light railin esikuva. Muissa kaupungeissa jäätiin lähinnä PCC-tasolle.




> Tosin syyt olivat vähän erilaisia. DDR:ää vaivasi lisäksi 1980-luvulla taloudellisista vaikeuksista johtunut huomattava öljypula, mikä osaltaan edesauttoi sähköiseen liikenteeseen investoimista.


Mutta öljypulan syyhän oli sama öljykriisi kuin länsiblokissakin, se vain vaikutti eri tavoin! Neuvostoliitto möi öljynsä mielummin länsimaihin, mm. Suomeen, saadakseen kovaa valuuttaa tai kelvollista tavaraa eikä DDR:lle. 

Käsittääkseni myös Neuvostoliitossa investoitiin 1980-luvulla enemmän sähköiseen pintaliikenteeseen kuin joissakin muissa vaiheissa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Muutama kommentti listaan
> 
> - Rjukan-Gaustabanen ei ole raitiotie vaan funikulaari.
> 
> - Victor Harborin osalta lähteessäsi taitaa valitettavasti olla virhe. Hevosraitiotie lakkautettiin 1950-luvulla ja avattiin uudelleen museoratana vuonna 1986, mutta näiden välisenä ajanjaksona kaupungissa ei ollut raitiotietä ollenkaan, ei hevosvetoista eikä minkään muunkaanlaista.
> 
> - Tiriricalin rata Brasiliassa oli tosiaan käytössä 1978-83. 
> Edit: lisätään vielä, että tämä rata oli siis kuitenkin sähkökäyttöinen.
> 
> Ja lopuksi kysymys: mitkä nuo Sveitsin ja Itävallan Interurban-kategoriaan lukeutuvat radat ovat?


Ensin vastaus: Lähde listaa Sveitsin ja Itävallan Interurban-kategoriaan seuraavat
La Chaux-De-Fonds - Chemins de Fer du Jura, reitti Saignelegier - Glovelier, avattu 4.10.1953
Le Locle - Le Brenets (RdB), avattu 1.7.1950
Meiringer - Innerkirchen (MIB), avattu 19.11.1977
Waldenburg - Liestal (WB), avattu 26.10.1953
Yverdon - Ste. Croix (YSteC) , avattu 25.1.1945 (tarkemmin ajatellen tämä on avattu ennen tarkastelujakson alkua)
Buermoos - Trimmelkam (Stern & Hafferl, 1994=Salzburger Lokalbahn), avattu 18.5.1952

Victor Harborista lähde kertoo, että 27.12.1894 aloittanut hevosraitiotie lopetti toukokuussa 1955 ja että petroliraitiotie aloitti 22.12.1956 ja lopetti 14.6.1986, jolloin hevosraitiotie taas aloitti. Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla takana, kun lähde on tietävinään petroliraitiotien tarkan aloituspäivämääränkin? Lähde kertoo omaksi lähteekseen: The Victor Harbor Horse Tram, Bird, Wilson, Bunker.

Lähteen mukaan Rjukanissa olisi sekä funikulaari että patteriraitiotie. Funikulaari olisi avattu 1958 ja raitiotie 1965, raitiotietä olisi edeltänyt diesel-rautatie ja sen reitti olisi Rjukanin kylä - Funikulaariasema.

Tiriricalissa oli lähteenkin mukaan sähköraitiotie, virhe on minun.

----------


## JE

> Mutta se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että raitioteiden uusi kukoistus 1970-luvulta alkaen oli nimenomaan ja kokonaan näissä kaupungeissa tehdyn kehitystyön tulosta. Eli raitiotie kehitettiin sen säilyttäneissä kaupungeissa niin tasokkaaksi, että sitä kannatti toteuttaa myös ne lakkauttaneisiin kaupunkeihin. USA:ssa kaupungeista toki voinee ennen 1973 todeta lähinnä Bostonin, jonka linja D oli osin light railin esikuva. Muissa kaupungeissa jäätiin lähinnä PCC-tasolle.


Tuo on ehdottoman totta. Aiemmissa viesteissänihän ensi sijassa tarkastelin puhtaasti raitioteiden avaamisia ja sulkemisia, en niinkään sitä, missä liikenteeseen tosiasiassa eniten panostettiin. Länsi-Saksa on juuri avaamis-sulkemis-tilastojen valossa ollut takapajula, koska uusia järjestelmiä ei juurikaan avattu ja vanhoja suljettiin, muutamissa tapauksissa vielä 1980-luvullakin. Tilasto ei tietenkään suoranaisesti valehtele, mutta antaa kylläkin väärän vaikutelman siitä, missä raitioteihin tosiasiassa eniten panostettiin. Paitsi että alan kehitystyö sodanjälkeisinä vuosikymmeninä tapahtui pitkälti juuri Länsi-Saksassa, saksankielisistä maista myös löytyy valtaosa laajimmista raitiotieverkostoista, vaikka poikkeuksia tähänkin sääntöön on (Pietari, Moskova, Melbourne, Milano, Katowice...).

Jounin mainitsemista Sveitsin ja Itävallan radoista voi todeta, että yhtäkään ei mainituissa maissa luokitella raitioteiksi virallisesti. Käytännössä tilanne ei kuitenkaan ole yhtä yksiselitteinen. Monella mainituista radoista on katuosuuksia ja joissakin tapauksissa myös kalusto on hyvin raitiotietyyppistä. Jonkinlainen pohjoismainen vertailukohta voisi olla Lidingöbanan Tukholman seudulla, joka pitkään laskettiin rautatieksi, vaikka henkilöliikennettä radalla harjoitettiinkin yksinomaan raitiovaunuin.

Victor Harborin suhteen tämä lähde kertoo, että 1956-1986 liikennettä hoidettiin kumipyörillä, traktorin vetämällä "junalla".
http://www.horsedrawntram.com.au/early_history.html
Väitän, että aloitus- ja lopetuspäivät on otettu tuosta liikenteestä. Raiteilla Victor Harborissa on ollut liikennettä tuolloinkin, mutta Australian liittovaltion rautateiden rataverkolla. Voi olla, että tämä on käsittänyt liikennettä myös aiemman hevosraitiotien raiteilla (mutta kuitenkin normaalilla rautatiekalustolla). Alueen rautateiden raideleveyden 1600 mm valinta hevosraitiotielle viittaisi nimittäin siihen, että raideyhteys on ollut olemassa.

Rjukanin suhteen en osaa sanoa mitään. Mistään lähteestä en ole löytänyt mitään viitettä tuollaiseen rataan, mutta se ei tietenkään tarkoita, etteikö sellainen olisi olemassa. Todennäköisesti kyse on kuitenkin muusta kuin julkiselle liikenteelle avoimesta radasta siinä tapauksessa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tilastoista puheenollen Worlds Databasessa on pieni tilasto-osa, jossa kerrotaan tietokannassa esiintyvien liikennejärjestelmien määrä maittain ja liikennemuodoittain. Maita on 122 ja liikennemuotoja 41. Kiinnostavin lienee (ainakin tässä yhteydessä) olemassa olevien ja olleitten sähköraitiotiejärjestelmien lukumäärä maittain. Tämän lähteen mukaan sähköraitioteitä on nyt tai on ollut yhteensä 85 eri maassa ja niiden kokonaismäärä olisi 2455. Lähteen tilastossa ei ole tätä yhteismäärää, vaan laskin eri maiden luvut yhteen itse, jolloin jää laskuvirheiden mahdollisuus.

Tilastoa suurimmasta Ruotsiin asti:
Yhdysvallat 1028
Iso-Britannia 199
Saksa 189
Ranska 134
Venäjä 90
Japani 84
Italia 71
Kanada 65
Brasilia 47
Espanja 45
Sveitsi 41
Ukraina 38
Puola 32
Australia 28
Argentiina, Tsekki 20
Chile, Itävalta, Romania 18
Belgia 17
Alankomaat, Meksiko 16
Ruotsi 15

Koska suljettuja sähköraitiotiejärjestelmiä on paljon enemmän kuin toimivia, tämä tilasto kertonee enemmän historiasta kuin nykyisyydestä.

----------


## Compact

Kysynpä heti, että esimerkiksi "Venäjä", onko se keisarikunta, SNTL, vai nykyinen federaatio?
Viipuri esiintyy varmaankin a) Venäjän luvuissa, b) Suomen luvuissa ja c) jälleen Venäjän luvuissa.

Siis: mikä on maitten rajatilanne tilastossa, 1880-luvulta vai 2010-luvulta?
Ennenkuin sitä ei tiedä, tilasto voi sisältää ihan mitä vaan.

----------


## Max

> Czestochowa puolestaan lienee itäblokin ainoa uusi raitiovaunukaupunki Neuvostoliiton ulkopuolella toisen maailmansodan jälkeen ja ennen 1980-lukua.


Ja nyt lopulta siellä ollaan toteuttamassa linjan toiseen päähän haaraa, jonka jälkeen voinee jo puhua raitiotieverkosta  :Wink:  Tällä hetkellä Czestochowassa ajetaan kahdella linjatunnuksella, mutta ainut ero näiden linjojen välillä on reitin pituudessa.

----------


## JE

> Kysynpä heti, että esimerkiksi "Venäjä", onko se keisarikunta, SNTL, vai nykyinen federaatio?
> Viipuri esiintyy varmaankin a) Venäjän luvuissa, b) Suomen luvuissa ja c) jälleen Venäjän luvuissa.
> 
> Siis: mikä on maitten rajatilanne tilastossa, 1880-luvulta vai 2010-luvulta?
> Ennenkuin sitä ei tiedä, tilasto voi sisältää ihan mitä vaan.


Uskoisin, että rajat ovat vuoden 2010 mukaiset, vaikka historiallisessa tarkastelussa tämä ei loogisinta olekaan.

Se Jounin tilastosta välittyy hyvin, että Yhdysvalloissa raitioteitä on aikoinaan ollut teollisuusmaista kaikkein eniten. Lakkautustahti onkin ollut varsinkin toista maailmansotaa edeltävänä aikana tyrmäävä kun muistetaan, että 1970-luvulla järjestelmiä oli enää alle kymmenen.

----------


## Max

Uutissivulta www.infotram.pl bongasin tiedon, että espanjalainen Leónin kaupunki on päättänyt rakentaa uuden kaksilinjaisen raitiotien.

----------


## Compact

> Uskoisin, että rajat ovat vuoden 2010 mukaiset, vaikka historiallisessa tarkastelussa tämä ei loogisinta olekaan.


Kenellä onkaan se CD, niin katsoo, että Suomessa on ollut kaksi raitiotiekaupunkia, kolmashan menee sitten Venäjän piikkiin.

----------


## JE

> Käsittääkseni myös Neuvostoliitossa investoitiin 1980-luvulla enemmän sähköiseen pintaliikenteeseen kuin joissakin muissa vaiheissa.


Tämä on mahdollista. Kokonaiskuvan saaminen edellyttäisi tarkempaa tuntemusta erityisesti johdinautoliikenteen, mutta myös metrojärjestelmien ja rautateiden sähköistyksen kehityksestä. Koko toisen maailmansodan jälkeisen ajan Neuvostoliitto investoi sähköiseen pintaliikenteeseen, mutta painotuksissa eri liikennemuotojen, erityisesti raitiovaunun ja trollikan, välillä oli suuriakin heittoja suuntaan ja toiseen. Suurin käänne 1980-luvun loppupuolta kohden raitioliikenteen suhteen oli uusien projektien laadussa ennemmin kuin määrässä: aiemmin laajennukset ja kokonaan uudet systeemit olivat olleet ratkaisuiltaan melko vanhanaikaisia, mutta joissakin 1980-luvun projekteissa voidaan jo puhua (ajan mittapuulla) moderneista pikaraitioteistä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kysynpä heti, että esimerkiksi "Venäjä", onko se keisarikunta, SNTL, vai nykyinen federaatio?
> Viipuri esiintyy varmaankin a) Venäjän luvuissa, b) Suomen luvuissa ja c) jälleen Venäjän luvuissa.
> 
> Siis: mikä on maitten rajatilanne tilastossa, 1880-luvulta vai 2010-luvulta?
> Ennenkuin sitä ei tiedä, tilasto voi sisältää ihan mitä vaan.


Kaikki tiedot ovat Worlds Database version 2.30 julkaisuajankohdan 9.11.2009 mukaisia.

Kohdassa Finland kerrotaan Helsingin hevos- ja sähköraitiotiestä, metrosta ja kahdesta (eriaikaisesta) trollibussiliikenteestä. Lisäksi kerrotaan paikannimillä Helsinki-Kulosaari ja Helsinki-Lauttasaari Kulosaaren sähköraitiotiestä ja Lauttasaaren hevosraitiotiestä. Myös kerrotaan Turun hevos- ja sähköraitiotiestä sekä Tampereen johdinautoliikenteestä.

Kohdassa Russia kerrotaan mm. sähköraitiotiestä kaupungissa nimeltä Vyborg.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:58 ----------

Viestissä 22 oli tilastoa olemassaolleista/olevista sähköraitiotiejärjestelmistä. Tilasto nykyisin toimivista järjestelmistä kertoo, että sähköraitioteitä on 44 maassa yhteensä 371 järjestelmää. Eniten näitä on lähteen mukaan seuraavissa maissa:

64 Venäjä
60 Saksa
30 Yhdysvallat
24 Ukraina
19 Japani
16 Ranska
14 Puola
13 Espanja, Romania
10 Italia
9  Iso-Briatnnia
8 Tshekki
7 Sveitsi
6 Itävalta, Turkki

Muissa maissa, jotka olivat viestin 22 tilastossa, on nykyisin 2 - 4 sähköraitiotiejärjestelmää sillä poikkeuksella, että Chilessä ei ole nykyään yhtään sellaista. Katsomalla Chileä tarkemmin käy ilmi, että siellä olleista 18 järjestelmästä kaksi kuljetti vain tavaraa ja ne lopettivat 1997 ja 1985, mutta viimeinen matkustajia kuljettanut sähköraitiotie näyttäisi lopettaneen 1965. Chilessä toimii yksi museoraitiotie, voimanlähtenä "patteri" ja toisinaan hevonen. Reitillä on pituutta 840m ja liikennöintiä on vain viikonloppuisin. Paikkakunta on Iquique, joka kartan mukaan sijaitsee melkein maan pohjoisimmassa osassa, mikä on hieman yllättävä sijainti. Toimivaa sähköistä kaupunkiliikennettä Chilessä edustavat Santiagon metro ja Valparaison johdinautot.

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Venäjän luku saattaa tosin lähitulevaisuudessa pienentyä, koska useammassakin kaupungissa on raitiotien tulevaisuus epävarma (Kaliningrad, Vladivostok, Rjazan ainakin).

Saksan luku on tulkinnanvarainen. Riippuu esimerkiksi siitä, lasketaanko Heilbronn erilliseksi järjestelmäksi (liikennöidään osana Karlsruhen systeemiä, vaikka onkin siihen yhteydessä vain duovaunuilla liikennöidyn rautatien kautta), ja toisaalta, lasketaanko Mannheim, Ludwigshafen ja Heidelberg erillisiksi järjestelmiksi vaiko yhdeksi nyt, kun kaupunkien liikennelaitokset ja käytetty kalusto on yhdistetty yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Miten ikinä, lukumäärä on kasvussa ja ohittanee Venäjän, vaikka kaikki siellä uhanalaiset järjestelmät säilyisivätkin. Hampuriin rakennettavaksi päätetyn raitiotien lisäksi suunnitelmia on muistaakseni ainakin Trierissä, Kielissä, Aachenissa ja Hanaussa.

----------


## Compact

> Riippuu esimerkiksi siitä, lasketaanko Heilbronn erilliseksi järjestelmäksi (liikennöidään osana Karlsruhen systeemiä, vaikka onkin siihen yhteydessä vain duovaunuilla liikennöidyn rautatien kautta), ja toisaalta, lasketaanko Mannheim, Ludwigshafen ja Heidelberg erillisiksi järjestelmiksi vaiko yhdeksi nyt, kun kaupunkien liikennelaitokset ja käytetty kalusto on yhdistetty yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.


Suomen metrokaupunkien lukumääräkin on siis kasvamassa kahdeksi, kun saadaan Espoon metro käyttöön. Kertokaapa ulkomaan tilastoja seuraavat, onko jo näkynyt mainintaa, että "uusi metro rakenteilla uuteen kaupunkiin, Espoohon."

Tuon "viisaan" CD-tiedoston mukaan on Suomessa siis ollut vain kaksi raitiovaunukaupunkia, ja kohta meillä on kaksi metrokaupunkia. 

Viipuria ei ole koskaan ollutkaan...

----------


## JE

Niin, en tiedä miten Saksan luku on laskettu, koska tuollaisia tulkinnanvaraisuuksia on suuressa maassa useita. Tiukimmalla laskutavalla sain tulkinnaksi 54 järjestelmää. Mutta jos Strausberg hyväksytään lakitekstistä riippumatta raitiotieksi, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen, Heidelberg ja mahdollisesti vielä OEG ja Rhein-Haardt-Bahn erillisiksi järjestelmiksi (jossa tapauksessa kaksi jälkimmäistä tosin pitäisi kyllä tulkita rautateiksi, vaikka kapearaiteisia ovatkin) ja Heilbronn samoin Karlsruhesta erilliseksi, lukumäärä pomppaa luonnollisesti nopeasti.

Tilastot ovat tilastoja, ne saa tulkinnasta riippuen näyttämään monenlaista. Järjestelmien kokonaismäärä korreloi toisinaan hyvin huonosti sen kanssa, miten paljon raidejoukkoliikennettä kehitetään. Esimerkiksi Tukholman seudulla on viime vuosina tulkinnan mukaan ollut 1-3 metrojärjestelmää (riippuen siitä, lasketaanko sininen, punainen ja vihreä linja yhdeksi systeemiksi vai kolmeksi), 1-2 raitiotiejärjestelmää (riippuen siitä, lasketaanko Tvärbana ja Nockeby erikseen vai yhteen) ja peräti neljä erilaista rautatietä, joilla on paikallista henkilöliikennettä (valtion rataverkko, Saltsjöbanan, Roslagsbanan, vuoteen 2009 saakka rautatieksi luokiteltu Lidingöbanan). Eli järjestelmiä vaikka millä mitalla. Ja kun huomioidaan kuntarajat, saadaan vielä ainakin Solnasta, Sundbybergistä, Huddingesta ja Botkyrkasta metrokaupunkeja. Silti esimerkiksi Tukholman keskusta on ollut kokonaan vailla säännöllisen liikenteen raitiotietä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilastot ovat tilastoja, ne saa tulkinnasta riippuen näyttämään monenlaista. Järjestelmien kokonaismäärä korreloi toisinaan hyvin huonosti sen kanssa, miten paljon raidejoukkoliikennettä kehitetään.


Nämä tulkinnat ovat toki mielenkiintoisia, mutta sen kannalta turhia, että tulkinnat eivät muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että suljetut ja eristetyt metrojärjestelmät ovat maantieteellisesti marginaali-ilmiö ja avoimet raideliikennejärjestelmät ovat valtavirta.

Olennaista ei ole, onko nimi raitiotie, LRT, metro liégro tms. vaan se, että kalusto toimii myös avoimessa kaupunkiympäristössä. Se on avain siihen, että järjestelmä voi kattaa laajoja alueita ja hyvin erilaisia rakennettuja ympäristöjä. Tästä lähtökohdasta ketjussa esitetyt tulkinnat lukea raitioteiksi käytännössä kaikki muut kuin suljetut metrot on täysin oikea.

Hallinnollinen näkökulma on toinen. Siinä soveltaisin samaa periaatetta kuin joukkoliikenteen palvelualueen määrittelyssä. Eli päätetään ensin, minkälainen palvelutaso hyväksytään kaupunkiseudulliseksi joukkoliikenteeksi. Sen jälkeen todetaan, mitä kuntarajoista riippumatta yhdellä yhtenäisellä tällaisella alueella on. Jos samat vaunut kulkevat _seutujen välisenä_ liikenteenä kahden seudun välillä, mutta palvelevat seutujen sisällä sisäistä liikennettä, kyse on kahdesta järjestelmästä, joilla on yhteys keskenään. Ja näin riippumatta siitä, onko operoiva firma sama.

Verrattakoon edellistä vaikka siihen, että Koiviston auto ajaa paikallisbusseja Lahdessa ja Jyväskylässä sekä linjaliikennettä kaupunkien välillä. Eihän kukaan väitä, että Lahti ja Jyväskylä ovat yksi bussiliikennejärjestelmä, vaan kaikki hyväksyvät, että Lahdessa on yksi ja Jyväskylässä toinen kaupunkijoukkoliikennejärjestelmä.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Suomen metrokaupunkien lukumääräkin on siis kasvamassa kahdeksi, kun saadaan Espoon metro käyttöön. Kertokaapa ulkomaan tilastoja seuraavat, onko jo näkynyt mainintaa, että "uusi metro rakenteilla uuteen kaupunkiin, Espoohon."
> 
> Tuon "viisaan" CD-tiedoston mukaan on Suomessa siis ollut vain kaksi raitiovaunukaupunkia, ja kohta meillä on kaksi metrokaupunkia. 
> 
> Viipuria ei ole koskaan ollutkaan...


Worlds Database laskee erillisiä liikennejärjestelmiä eikä välitä kaupunkien rajoista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:07 ----------




> Esimerkiksi Tukholman seudulla on viime vuosina tulkinnan mukaan ollut 1-3 metrojärjestelmää (riippuen siitä, lasketaanko sininen, punainen ja vihreä linja yhdeksi systeemiksi vai kolmeksi), 1-2 raitiotiejärjestelmää (riippuen siitä, lasketaanko Tvärbana ja Nockeby erikseen vai yhteen) ja peräti neljä erilaista rautatietä, joilla on paikallista henkilöliikennettä (valtion rataverkko, Saltsjöbanan, Roslagsbanan, vuoteen 2009 saakka rautatieksi luokiteltu Lidingöbanan). Eli järjestelmiä vaikka millä mitalla.


Worlds Databasen mielestä Tukholmassa on yksi metro ja yksi sähköraitiotie. Niiden lisäksi olisi liikennemuodossa Interurban(Electric) kolme järjestelmää: Roslagsbanan, Saltsjöbanan ja Södra Lidingö.

Worlds Database sisältää myös funikulaarit, joita se kertoo Tukholmassa toimivan neljä. Lisäksi muualla Ruotsissa näyttäisi sellainen toimivan paikassa nimeltä "Are", raideleveytenä 1092mm.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:36 ----------




> Niin, en tiedä miten Saksan luku on laskettu, koska tuollaisia tulkinnanvaraisuuksia on suuressa maassa useita. Tiukimmalla laskutavalla sain tulkinnaksi 54 järjestelmää. Mutta jos Strausberg hyväksytään lakitekstistä riippumatta raitiotieksi, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen, Heidelberg ja mahdollisesti vielä OEG ja Rhein-Haardt-Bahn erillisiksi järjestelmiksi (jossa tapauksessa kaksi jälkimmäistä tosin pitäisi kyllä tulkita rautateiksi, vaikka kapearaiteisia ovatkin) ja Heilbronn samoin Karlsruhesta erilliseksi, lukumäärä pomppaa luonnollisesti nopeasti.


Worlds Database laskee Strausbergin, Mannheimin, Ludwigshafenin, Heidelbergin ja Heilbronnin erillisiksi raitioteiksi.

Oberrheinische Eisenbahn ja Rhein-Haardt-Bahn näyttäisivät löytyvän kohdasta Interurban(Electric).

Seuraavissa kaupungeissa näyttäisi olevan sekä metri- että normaalileveyksinen raitiotie: Bochum-Gelsenkirchen, Essen, Muelheim an der Ruhr.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Worlds Database sisältää myös funikulaarit, joita se kertoo Tukholmassa toimivan neljä. Lisäksi muualla Ruotsissa näyttäisi sellainen toimivan paikassa nimeltä "Are", raideleveytenä 1092mm.


Åressa on Bergbanan, josta tässä on kerrottuna sen tekniset tiedot. Tämän mukaan kyseessä on 790 metriä pitkä rata, joka nousee 398 metrin korkeudesta 556 metrin korkeuteen ja jonka raideleveydeksi ilmoitetaan 1090 millimetriä. Tästä YouTube-pätkässä matkustetaan kyseisellä välineellä. Ruotsinkielisestä Wikipediasta löytyý hyvä artikkeli asiasta. 

Åresta löytyy vielä tämmöinen iso hiihtohissijärjestelmä, Kabinbana. Kabinbanalla voi matkata 2900 metrin pituisen matkan ja korkeuseroa pääteasemien välillä on 853 metriä. Tässä YouTube-pätkä aiheesta.

----------


## Compact

> Worlds Database sisältää myös funikulaarit


Onkos siellä Kolin funikulaari mainittuna?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Kolin funikulaarista löytyy ainakin Funiculars.net-sivustosta tällainen datasivu. Funikulaareista on olemassa täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla myös myös oma ketjunsa, jossa Kolin funikulaaria on käsitelty ja annettu linkki Vaunut.org-sivustolle, jossa löytyy funikulaarista kuvakin.

Tuolta Funicular.netistä löytyy muutenkin vaikka mitä mielenkiintoista, kuten vaikka tällainen artikkeli Skanssenin Bergbanasta

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Seuraavissa kaupungeissa näyttäisi olevan sekä metri- että normaalileveyksinen raitiotie: Bochum-Gelsenkirchen, Essen, Muelheim an der Ruhr.


Mülheim on aika erikoinen sikälikin, että 1435 mm:n raideleveydelle rakennetut raitiotiet (tai pikemminkin Stadtbahnit) ovat yhteisiä naapurikaupunkien kanssa. Länsipuolella linja 901 johtaa Duisburgiin. Itäpuolella linja U18 taas vie Esseniin. Kapearaiteisista (1000 mm) linjoista 104 ulottuu sekin Essenin puolelle, joskaan linja ei yllä Essenin keskustaan. Linja 112 johtaa tunnetusti Oberhauseniin. Mutta onpa Mülheimissa sentään jokunen sisäinenkin ratikkalinja.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onkos siellä Kolin funikulaari mainittuna?


Ei näytä olevan Suomesta yhtään funikulaaria.  :Mad: 
Monien maiden kohdalla sivutolkulla funikulaareja.

----
Mikä muuten on Light Railin määritelmä? Worlds Database siteeraa tällaista:

Light Rail is the child of a streetcar mother and a rapid transit
father. It is a nephew to an interurban line, a cousin to commuter rail, and
a step-brother to a bus (definition Jim Seamon).

----------


## Max

Firenzessä on avattu liikenteelle ensimmäinen raitiolinja 14.2.2010. Kaksi seuraavaa on rakenteilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Firenzessä on avattu liikenteelle ensimmäinen raitiolinja 14.2.2010. Kaksi seuraavaa on rakenteilla.


Käänsin linkatun sivun googlella: "Kaikki pysäkit ovat suuret telakat. ..."
Mistä Google keksi kääntää: _emettitrici di biglietti_ > Junamaatti ?

En löytänyt käännöksestä liikenteen avaamisen päivämäärää - olisiko sen pitänyt olla siellä?

Worlds Database kertoo, että Firenzessä oli sähköraitiotie 1890 - 1958. Raideleveydeksi kerrotaan 1445mm. :Eek:   Trolleybusseja kulki 1937 - 1973.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En löytänyt käännöksestä liikenteen avaamisen päivämäärää - olisiko sen pitänyt olla siellä?


Ei sitä näytä jutussa olevan. Wikipedian italiankielisestä artikkelista näkee päivämäärän.

----------


## hmikko

Streetfilms.org:in video (4 min 19 s) Seattlen uudesta light railista, joka on avattu männä kesänä. Tunnelia ja siltaa ja hienon näköisiä asemia on näemmä sen verran, että hinta on suht kova (15,5 mailia, 13 pysäkkiä ja 2,4 miljardia taalaa). Katuosuuksiakin videossa näkyy.

http://www.streetfilms.org/seattles-...something-big/

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tunnelia ja siltaa ja hienon näköisiä asemia on näemmä sen verran, että hinta on suht kova (15,5 mailia, 13 pysäkkiä ja 2,4 miljardia taalaa). Katuosuuksiakin videossa näkyy.


Kyllä se silti taitaa suhteessa reippaasti Länsimetroa halvempi olla. Ei vaan kelvannut kenellekään. Maasto Seattlessa on ymmärtääkseni aika rikkonaista, josta suolainen hinta johtunee.

Mutta komea on, ei voi muuta väittää. Ja näyttää kulkevan kuitenkin paljon kaupunkialueella huolimatta.siitä, että järjestelmä on kuitenkin melko raskas. Vaikuttaa aika helposti saavutettavalta ja hyvin kaupunkikuvaan istutetulta. Tunneliasematkin näyttäisi sijaitsevan lähellä maan pintaa.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä se silti taitaa suhteessa reippaasti Länsimetroa halvempi olla.


Milläköhän laskutavalla?  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Milläköhän laskutavalla?


Kirjoitinkin "taitaa".  :Smile: 
En ole mitään vielä laskeskellut, kun ei ole mitään dataa. Vaikeahan tuosta Seattlesta on tietää, kun en ole itse käynyt enkä tiedä olosuhteista mitään.

Seuraavat seikat vaikuttaa arviooni:

Kyseessä on Seattlessa kokonaan uusi järjestelmäAsemia on enemmän kuin LänsimetrossaAsemat ja järjestelyt on rakennettu valmiiksi eikä mistään ilmeisesti olla tingitty kustannusten pienentämiseksi.Tunnelirakentamisen Suomessa väitetään olevan halpaaSeattlen järjestelmä on valmis ja hinta on alle 1,8 miljardia euroa. Länsimetrosta ei ole arviota, mutta helposti voi päätellä miljardin menevän rikki
Siinä muutama... Voi kai arvailua yrittää lähestyä toistakin kautta?

----------


## petteri

> Länsimetrosta ei ole arviota, mutta helposti voi päätellä miljardin menevän rikki


Joo. Kyllähän Länsimetro Kivenlahteen kokonaisuudessaan yli miljardin maksaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joo. Kyllähän Länsimetro Kivenlahteen kokonaisuudessaan yli miljardin maksaa.


Eiköhän se mene jo Matinkylässä rikki. Viimeisestä arviosta, 714 miljoonasta on jo kaksi vuotta aikaa. Ja tämäkin saatu aikaan äärimmäisillä nipistyksillä. Johan Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstäkin arvioitiin, että miljardi siihen menee.

*Lisäys:*
Tämä on ollut jo monta kertaa foorumilla, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin:

2001: n. 400 miljoonaa
2004: 452 miljoonaa
2007: syyskuussa 530 ja jo joulukuussa 600 miljoonaa
2008: 714 miljoonaa

Eli aikamoista nousua lienee vielä tiedossa.

----------


## hmikko

Yhdysvalloissa ilmeisesti usein ilmoitetaan koko hankkeen hinta vaunuineen pyöräparkkeineen liikennejärjestelyineen päivineen. Seattlen tapauksesta en tiedä mitään, mutta Länsimetron ilmoitetuista hinta-arviosta ilmeisesti puuttuu kaikenlaisia oheismenoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> *Lisäys:*
> Tämä on ollut jo monta kertaa foorumilla, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin:
> 
> 2001: n. 400 miljoonaa
> 2004: 452 miljoonaa
> 2007: syyskuussa 530 ja jo joulukuussa 600 miljoonaa
> 2008: 714 miljoonaa
> 
> Eli aikamoista nousua lienee vielä tiedossa.


Tarkoitat varmaan 800 M joulukuussa 2008. Eli hankesuunnitelman kustannusarvio, joka aiheutti paniikin metropoliitikoissa, koska hintaa pidettiin liian suurena valtiontuen kannalta.

Sen jälkeen hintaan on tullut lisää kustannuksia kuljettajattomuudesta, tosin en osaa sanoa varmasti, miten paljon. Suuruusluokka lienee 50 M.




> Yhdysvalloissa ilmeisesti usein ilmoitetaan koko hankkeen hinta vaunuineen pyöräparkkeineen liikennejärjestelyineen päivineen. Seattlen tapauksesta en tiedä mitään, mutta Länsimetron ilmoitetuista hinta-arviosta ilmeisesti puuttuu kaikenlaisia oheismenoja.


Myös keskieurooppalaisten hankkeiden julkisuudessa olevat kokonaishinnat sisältävät tavanomaisesti kaiken mahdollisen mitä hankkeeseen ympätään. Siis vaunut ja kaupunkiympäristön kohennuksen puistoineen, parkkihalleineen jne. Tälle laskentatavalle on perusteena se, että hankkeet saavat reilua osavaltion ja valtion tukea prosenttipohjalla, joten toki otetaan joukkoliikenteen kylkiäisenä se tuki myös kaikenlaiselle muulle rakentamiselle.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarkoitat varmaan 800 M joulukuussa 2008. Eli hankesuunnitelman kustannusarvio, joka aiheutti paniikin metropoliitikoissa, koska hintaa pidettiin liian suurena valtiontuen kannalta.


Jätin mainitsematta, koska en jostain syystä löytänyt varmistusta googlettamalla. Muistin kyllä lukeneeni tuosta joskus.

Aikamoinen paniikki syntyi varmasti jo silloin, kun 700 M ylittyi, koska tuolloin 30 % ylitti virallisesti valtiontuen katon, 200 M. Olavi Loukohan tosin taitaa olla sitä mieltä, että valtio maksaa 30 %, oli loppuhinta mitä tahansa. LVM taas sanoo ihan toista, ja toistahan on luvattukin. Ei Espoo eikä Helsinki voi sanella, mitä valtio maksaa ja mitä ei. Espoon kymmenestä ehdosta ei muutenkaan toteudu varmaan kuin pari. Loistava esimerkki, miten muutama henkilö saa k*setettua valtavaa määrää poliitikkoja ja päätöksentekijöitä sekä samalla suurta osaa koko kansasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoon kymmenestä ehdosta ei muutenkaan toteudu varmaan kuin pari. Loistava esimerkki, miten muutama henkilö saa k*setettua valtavaa määrää poliitikkoja ja päätöksentekijöitä sekä samalla suurta osaa koko kansasta.


Ei todellakaan toteudu, mutta ei sillä ollut mitään merkitystä. Tässä on lueteltuna nuo 12 ehtoa, se, mitä valtuustolle niiden täyttymisestä esitettiin sekä se, miten asia on oikeasti. Eli 3 ehtoa täyttyy, 3 ehtoa saattaa täyttyä ja 6 ehtoa ei täyty. Ja lisäksi, kustannusarvio ei pitänyt paikkaansa alkuunkaan. Espoossa toimittiin siten kuin pankinjohtaja olisi luvannut 452.000 :n asuntolainan mutta asiakas voisikin mennä pankkiin ja ilmoittaa nostavansa lainaa 714.000 .

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Venäjän luku saattaa tosin lähitulevaisuudessa pienentyä, koska useammassakin kaupungissa on raitiotien tulevaisuus epävarma (Kaliningrad, Vladivostok, Rjazan ainakin).


Huomasin Ruotsin Raitiotieseuran keskustelusivulla mainittavan, että Kaliningradin (Königsberg) raitiotiet lakkautettaisiin tämän vuoden aikana. Saksalaistyyppisesti metrinen ja tietenkin epäneuvostomainen (ei-viisi-jalkaa) raitiotie katoaa. Itä-Preussin muinoin mahtava kaupunki ja sittemmin Neuvostoliiton siirtomaa. Kalinininkaupungin raitiotiet liittyvät sotien jälkeisessä yleisliittolaisessa elämässä läheisesti myös Viipurin raitioteihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huomasin Ruotsin Raitiotieseuran keskustelusivulla mainittavan, että Kaliningradin (Königsberg) raitiotiet lakkautettaisiin tämän vuoden aikana. Saksalaistyyppisesti metrinen ja tietenkin epäneuvostomainen (ei-viisi-jalkaa) raitiotie katoaa. Itä-Preussin muinoin mahtava kaupunki ja sittemmin Neuvostoliiton siirtomaa. Kalinininkaupungin raitiotiet liittyvät sotien jälkeisessä yleisliittolaisessa elämässä läheisesti myös Viipurin raitioteihin.


Onko sulla käsitystä mitä ne aikovat laittaa tilalle? Tavallisia dieselbussejako, vai onko siellä  johdinautoverkkoa jota aiotaan laajentaa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Rjazanin 1524 mm raitiotiet lakkautettiin lopullisesti 15.4.2010, ja Kaliningrad on tosiaan seuraavana vuorossa.

Neuvostoliiton ensimmäisen presidentin mukaan nimetyssä Kaliningradissa, joka aiemmin tunnettiin Königsberginä, Preussin kuninkaiden kruunajaiskaupunkina ja Immanuel Kantin kotikaupunkina, liikennöidään tätä nykyä kahta raitiolinjaa (linjat 1 ja 5), kun vielä Neuvostoliiton hajotessa linjoja oli käsittääkseni kymmenen. Vaunujenkin määrä on olennaisesti vähentynyt, niitä on ajossa kuutisenkymmentä, joista noin 25 tarvitaan päivittäisessä liikenteessä.

Neuvostoliitossa suhteellisen harvinainen ja järjestelmän loppua kohden entisestään harvinaistunut 1000 mm raideleveys tuotti raitioteille aina erikoisia kalustoratkaisuja. Vaunuston rungon ovat pitkään muodostaneet uutena, ja viime vuosina myös Saksasta käytettynä hankitut Tatrat, eikä venäläisvalmisteisia vaunuja ole ollut käytössä aikoihin. 1950-luvulla kaupunkiin siirrettiin Viipurin lakkautettujen raitioteiden kalustoa, ja 1990-luvulla hankittiin Mannheimista kaksi käytettyä vaunua, samaa sarjaa kuin HKL 161-166 mutta ilman väliosaa. Näistä toinen on äskettäin kunnostettu tilausajovaunuksi.

Kaliningradin lakkautuksen jälkeen 1000 mm raideleveyden raitiotie jää Venäjällä käyttöön ainoastaan Pjatigorskiin Kaukasiaan, jonka raitioteille on Neuvostoliiton hajottua hankittu myös venäläisvalmisteisia vaunuja. Entisen Neuvostoliiton alueen 1000 mm järjestelmiä on jäljellä lisäksi Liepajassa Latviassa ja muutamassa Ukrainan kaupungissa.

Vladivostokissa lakkautusta on kaavailtu vuodelle 2012, mutta mahdollisena pidetään toisaalta sitäkin, että yksi linja (linja 6) jätetään jäljelle ja tätä tynkäjärjestelmää liikennöitäisiin hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Noginskin raitioteiden lakkautuksen epäillään puolestaan toisinaan tapahtuvan aivan lähitulevaisuudessa, vaikka virallisesti kaikki lakkautussuunnitelmat on kiistetty.

----------


## 339-DF

> 1950-luvulla kaupunkiin siirrettiin Viipurin lakkautettujen raitioteiden kalustoa.


Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mitä kalustoa Viipurista siirrettiin? Itäblokissa valmistettujako vain, vai myös jo Suomen aikaan liikenteessä olleita?

----------


## JE

> Onko sulla käsitystä mitä ne aikovat laittaa tilalle? Tavallisia dieselbussejako, vai onko siellä  johdinautoverkkoa jota aiotaan laajentaa?


Kaliningradissa on myös johdinautoverkkoa supistettu, kattamaan enää venäläisellä mittapuulla kovin vaatimattomat kaksi linjaa. Lakkautettuja linjoja ei siten yleensä ole korvattu lainkaan, ellei yksityistä reittitaksijärjestelmää sitten lasketa korvajaksi.

----------


## Max

Pitäisikös perustaa uusi ketju "raitiotiejärjestelmien lakkautuksia maailmalla" ja siirtää nuo Venäjää koskevat uutiset sinne? Tässä ketjussa vähän masentavaa luettavaa  :Wink:

----------


## JE

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mitä kalustoa Viipurista siirrettiin? Itäblokissa valmistettujako vain, vai myös jo Suomen aikaan liikenteessä olleita?


www.raitio.org tietää kertoa, että Pjatigorskiin olisi siirretty myös ensimmäiset Viipurin perävaunut vuosilta 1912-13. Mutta sama lähde ja myös eräs venäläinen kirja (jonka nimeä en muista) puhuu muutoin ainoastaan Itä-Saksasta hankituista LOWA-vaunuista sekä Kaliningradin että Pjatigorskin suhteen. Muistettakoon myös, että suuri osa Viipurin suomalaisen ajan moottorivaunuista ja kaikki perävaunut oli poistettu jo ennen lakkautusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mitä kalustoa Viipurista siirrettiin? Itäblokissa valmistettujako vain, vai myös jo Suomen aikaan liikenteessä olleita?


Mun käsittääkseni sinne vietiin vain suomalaivaunuja 1950-luvulla korvanneet Gotha-vaunut, ja ne olivat hyvin uusia kun ne vietiin. Mutta kuvittelisin että niiden joukossa jotka nyt verkon lakkauttamisen vuoksi poistuvat liikenteestä, ei ole enää edes niitä Gothia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Mun käsittääkseni sinne vietiin vain suomalaivaunuja 1950-luvulla korvanneet Gotha-vaunut, ja ne olivat hyvin uusia kun ne vietiin. Mutta kuvittelisin että niiden joukossa jotka nyt verkon lakkauttamisen vuoksi poistuvat liikenteestä, ei ole enää edes niitä Gothia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei olekaan, eikä ole ollut aikoihin. Gotha-vaunuja käyttää koko entisessä Neuvostoliitossa ainoastaan kaksi ukrainalaisjärjestelmää, Jevpatorija ja Molotshnoje. Ensin mainittu on luopunut äskettäin perävaunuista kokonaan, ja viimeksi mainittu järjestelmä on lyhyt turistiliikenneluontoinen, vain kesäaikaan ajettu kahden vaunun linja. Viipurin viimeiset vaunut (LOWA) eivät varsinaisesti edes olleet Gotha-tyyppiä.

Kaliningradin raitioteiden nykyinen liikkuva kalusto on esitelty tässä linkissä:
http://transphoto.ru/show.php?did=152

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:34 ----------




> Pitäisikös perustaa uusi ketju "raitiotiejärjestelmien lakkautuksia maailmalla" ja siirtää nuo Venäjää koskevat uutiset sinne? Tässä ketjussa vähän masentavaa luettavaa


Jotta olisi myönteisempää puhuttavaa, tässä Hampurin ratikkaprojektin sivut:
http://stadtbahn.hochbahn.de/startseite/

Projekti etenee nyt vauhdilla, ja Saksan toiseksi suurimmassa kaupungissa ensimmäinen raitiolinja (sitten vuoden 1978) avautuu näillä näkymin Altonan ja Bramfeldin välille vuonna 2014.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänä vuonna avattuja ja avattavia uusia raitioteitä maailmalla Tramways & Urban Transit -lehden mukaan (No 869 May 2010):

Vancouver, Kanada 21.1.-21.3.2010 (ehti jo lopettaakin ja lienee palauttanut lainavaununsa Brysseliin)
Firenze, Italia 14.2.2010
Austin, Yhdysvallat 22.3.2010
Bergen, Norja 22.6.2010
Lyon (RhônExpress), Ranska 9.8.2010
Toulouse, Ranska 30.11.2010
Mulhouse (TramTrain), Ranska 13.12.2010
Gaziantep, Turkki, syksy 2010? (kalustona 15 vaunua Frankfurtista vm. 1972/3)

Ensi vuodelle viivästyneitä:
Anger, Ranska 1.2011
Algiers, Algeria
Jerusalem, Israel 4.2011
Dubai, Arabiemiraatit
Norfolk, VA, Yhdysvallat
Palermo, Italia

----------


## JE

Vancouverissa kyse oli siis koeliikenteestä museolinjalla, mutta kaupunkiin on suunnitteilla nyt aivan vakinaisen liikenteen raitiotie.

Austinin järjestelmä ei ole raitiotie, ainakaan siinä mielessä kuin sanaa on totuttu käyttämään katuraitioteistä ja pikaraitioteistä, vaikka T&UT olisikin sitä mieltä. Näin arvioin seuraavista syistä:

1. rata ei ole sähköistetty
2. osa radasta on myös tavaraliikenteen käytössä
3. dieselmoottorijunat ovat täysin rautateiden standardien mukaisia, kalusto on siis selvästi raskaampaa kuin vaikkapa takavuosien lättähatut Suomessa, lisäksi yksikkökoko on esim. Dm12-vaunua suurempi
4. liikenne radalla on kylläkin päivittäistä, mutta epäsäännöllistä

Raitiotiehenkistä radassa on toki radan sijoittuminen lyhyehköltä matkalta kaupungin keskustassa kadulle. Ja tärkeästä investoinnista on toki kyse sikälikin, että Austinissa käsittääkseni joukkoliikenne on tähän mennessä ollut hyvin vaatimatonta. Nyt aloitettu liikenne onnistuessaan voinee myöhemmin edesauttaa myös sähköraitiotien perustamista.

http://allsystemsgo.capmetro.org/cap...etrorail.shtml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Leander1.jpg

----------


## late-

> Austinin järjestelmä ei ole raitiotie, ainakaan siinä mielessä kuin sanaa on totuttu käyttämään katuraitioteistä ja pikaraitioteistä, vaikka T&UT olisikin sitä mieltä.


Samaa mieltä. Austinin raitiotie ei täytä eurooppalaista eikä meikäläistä raitiotien määritelmää. Austinissa käytettävät Stadlerin GTW-moottorijunat ovat Euroopassa aivan normaalia paikallisjunakalustoa.

Yhdysvaltalaisessa katsannossa Austinin järjestelmä on kuitenkin light railia, koska se ei täytä paikallisia rautateiden määräyksiä. Törmäyslujuusvaatimuksethan ovat Yhdysvalloissa erittäin kovat. Muutenkin Yhdysvaltalaiset light rail -järjestelmät ovat luonteeltaan yleensä seudullisia nopeita raideliikennevälineitä. Eurooppalaiset pikaraiotiet taas ovat useammin kaupunkiliikennevälineitä. Osalla on myös nopea seudullinen rooli, mutta useammin nämä yhteydet tarjotaan junilla.

----------


## JE

Näin varmastikin on. Joskus olen nähnyt esim. LRTA:n käyttävän määritelmää "light railway" erinäisille radoille, jotka ovat rautateitä (ennemmin kuin raitioteitä tai metrojärjestelmiä) mutta eivät kuitenkaan osa maansa standardoitua rautateiden rataverkkoa. Pohjoismaissa vastaavaan kategoriaan ehkä voitaisiin lukea Tukholman seudun Saltsjöbanan. Mainittu on toki sähköistetty, mutta monella tapaa päärataverkon standardeista poikkeava (kalusto, sähköjärjestelmä, laiturikorkeus jne.)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vancouverin linja oli siis demonstraatiolinja, joka on osa mahdollista toteutettavaa laajempaa kaupunkiraitiotietä. Tietääkö joku tarkemmin, onko projekti sittemmin edennyt myönteisesti?
Vancouver fact sheet

Käsittääkseni tällainen demonstraatiolinja on ollut Barcelonassa osana myöhempää vakinaisen liikenteen linjaa, Tukholman museoraitiotietä voi pitää tällaisena demonstraationa ja käsittääkseni muutamissa USA:n kaupungeissa on museoraitioteitä otettu osaksi myöhempää laajempaa raitiotietä.

----------


## Compact

> Vancouverin linja oli siis demonstraatiolinja, joka on osa mahdollista toteutettavaa laajempaa kaupunkiraitiotietä.


"The Transit Museum Society: At this time, the City of Vancouver and Bombardier are using the western part of the museum line for a demonstration project, which will be open to the public during the 2010 Winter Olympics."

Ja kun olympialaiset ovat nyt jo ohi, niin on esittelyn tarvekin.

----------


## JE

Raitiotieprojektin sivut:

http://vancouver.ca/engsvcs/transpor...tcar/index.htm

Ei vaikuta kovinkaan äskettäin päivitetyltä.

----------


## vompatti

> Austinin raitiotie ei täytä eurooppalaista eikä meikäläistä raitiotien määritelmää. Austinissa käytettävät Stadlerin GTW-moottorijunat ovat Euroopassa aivan normaalia paikallisjunakalustoa. Yhdysvaltalaisessa katsannossa Austinin järjestelmä on kuitenkin light railia, koska se ei täytä paikallisia rautateiden määräyksiä.


Muistaakseni Austinin raitiotie on Yhdysvalloissa ihan oikea rautatie.  Toki se on 'light', sillä se ei täytä yhteensopivien rautateiden määräyksiä. Kuitenkin kyseessä on oikea rautatie, jossa torvea pitää soittaa joka tasoristeyksessä. Ja näitä tasoristeyksiä on kaupungissa 'raitioteillä' paljon!

Yhdysvalloissa saa ajaa rautatiellä junalla, joka ei täytä törmäyslujuusvaatimuksia. Tällöin muu rautatieliikenne on täysin estettävä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> [...]Tukholman museoraitiotietä voi pitää tällaisena demonstraationa[...]


Toki voidaan, samoin Lidingön raitiotietä, koska kummallakin on ajeltu vuosien ajan lainakalustoa ympäri Eurooppaa. Luultavasti näillä lainoilla avitettiin paljonkin päätöksentekoja, joilla saatiin aluille työt kummankin kaupungin raitiolinjojen modernisointeihin. Helsingissäkin pitäisi olla joka kesä lainassa pitkiä, metromaisia vaunuja, jotta "museoliikennettä" voisi muuttaa pikkuhiljaa 2000-luvun raitiotieksi. Bussiliikenteessäkin näyttää kalustolainat/-kokeilut uppoavan sekä kansaan että päättäjiin, joten toimisi varmasti myös ratikoidenkin kohdalla. Ja kyllähän Crotram taisi vähän säväyttääkin.



> Raitiotieprojektin sivut:
> 
> http://vancouver.ca/engsvcs/transpor...tcar/index.htm
> 
> Ei vaikuta kovinkaan äskettäin päivitetyltä.


Alalaidassa lukee kuitenkin:
"Last Modified: Wednesday, January 20, 2010"

----------


## JE

> Alalaidassa lukee kuitenkin:
> "Last Modified: Wednesday, January 20, 2010"


Eli kuukausia sitten, vaikka projektin pitäisi olla voimissaan. Mutta toki on positiivista että päivitys on tehty tämän vuoden aikana.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eli kuukausia sitten, vaikka projektin pitäisi olla voimissaan.


Siis tietenkin siinä pitäisi lukea vähintään "March 21, 2010", jolloin demoprojekti päättyi. Mutta tuon sivun päivitys ei kuitenkaan vielä ihan kerro totuutta koko projektin tulevaisuudesta. Viimeinen suuri päätös asiasta on oikeastaan tehty jo 2008 (joka selittää pitkät päivitysintervallit) ja seuraavaa päätöstä saamme luultavasti odottaa lähiaikoina demonstraation jälkimainingissa, ehkäpä jo lähipäivinä. Muualta voi onneksi seurata uudempia uutisia. Tapaus oli kuitenkin kai sen verran suuri hitti, että eiköhän tuossa peukut ole aika paljon kääntyneenä ylös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingissäkin pitäisi olla joka kesä lainassa pitkiä, metromaisia vaunuja, jotta "museoliikennettä" voisi muuttaa pikkuhiljaa 2000-luvun raitiotieksi. Bussiliikenteessäkin näyttää kalustolainat/-kokeilut uppoavan sekä kansaan että päättäjiin, joten toimisi varmasti myös ratikoidenkin kohdalla. Ja kyllähän Crotram taisi vähän säväyttääkin.


Onhan noita koevaunuja silloin tällöin ollut. Intressiä niihin löytyy lähinnä silloin, kun ollaan hankkimassa vaunuja. Sitä tapahtuu vain kovin harvoin, näyttäisi olevan noin 20 vuoden välein. Käytännössä meillä alkaa myös rata rajoittaa koeajoja, kun täällä ajetaan laipan varassa kapeilla pyörillä ja mäetkin ovat ongelma. Ei Crotramillakaan voinut ajaa läheskään koko verkolla, ja siitäkin jouduttiin sorvaamaan pyörät, että ne mahtuivat roudan nostattamien katukivien ja asfaltti- ja betonikannasten väliin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissäkin pitäisi olla joka kesä lainassa pitkiä, metromaisia vaunuja, jotta "museoliikennettä" voisi muuttaa pikkuhiljaa 2000-luvun raitiotieksi.


Nykyisellä radalla, nykyisillä pysäkeillä ja suojatiejärjestelyillä ei kyllä oikein voi ottaa pitkää vaunua tänne koejoon. Crotram oli muistaakseni 32 metriä pitkä, ja kun verkkoa ei ole tehty näin pitkät vaunut huomioonottaen niin pituudesta aiheutuu ongelmia. Vaikkapa Manskun ryhmittymisraiteet ja suojatie vanhan yo-talon kohdalla ovat sellainen kohde, joka pitäisi korjata, samoin Kauppatorin pysäkit (korjataankin).

Ihan koevaunuja varten näitä muutoksia ei kuitenkaan kannata tehdä, mutta olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että meillä olisi syytä siirtyä pidempiin, ehkä n. 30-metrisiin vaunuihin. Nyt uuden vaunuhankinnan yhteydessä pitäisi uskaltaa tehdä päätös, että uudet vaunut tilattaisiin 30-metrisinä ja sitten ryhdyttäisiin, linja kerrallaan, muokkaamaan katuympäristöä niin, että joskus kun vaunut 2012 lopulla tai 2013 ehtivät linjaliikenteeseen, olisi valmiina ainakin 1-2 linjaa, joilla niitä voisi käyttää.

----------


## Compact

> Manskun ryhmittymisraiteet ja suojatie vanhan yo-talon kohdalla ovat sellainen kohde, joka pitäisi korjata, samoin Kauppatorin pysäkit (korjataankin).


Eräs liikennettä jumittava risteys lyhyellä liikennevaloja edeltävällä "jonotusraiteella" on Unioninkadun ja Liisankadun risteys, jossa Siltasaaresta Kruununhakaan kääntyvä vaunu tukkii perässä tulevan asemalle menevän ja tulevan liikenteen. Odotuspaikka on mitoitettu 1950-luvun telivaunuille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eräs liikennettä jumittava risteys lyhyellä liikennevaloja edeltävällä "jonotusraiteella" on Unioninkadun ja Liisankadun risteys, jossa Siltasaaresta Kruununhakaan kääntyvä vaunu tukkii perässä tulevan asemalle menevän ja tulevan liikenteen. Odotuspaikka on mitoitettu 1950-luvun telivaunuille.


Aika hauska historiallinen jäänne! (Siihen ei taida sitten mahtua 2-akselinen mv+pv-junakaan?) Tässä kohden olisi tilaa vaikka 30-metriselle ryhmitysraiteellekin, jos haluttaisiin.

Samoin toivon, että kun Liisankatu myllätään uuteen uskoon ja autoilu Snellun ja Unioninkadun välissä kielletään, niin paikalle tehdään ryhmitysraiteet Liisankadulta sekä etelään että pohjoiseen. (Tuo autoliikenteeltä sulkeminen liittyy Laajasalon ratikkaan ja sitä on KSV:ssä kaavailtu. Päätöksiä ei toki ole, kun koko suunnittelu on vielä kesken.)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Käytännössä meillä alkaa myös rata rajoittaa koeajoja, kun täällä ajetaan laipan varassa kapeilla pyörillä ja mäetkin ovat ongelma.





> Nykyisellä radalla, nykyisillä pysäkeillä ja suojatiejärjestelyillä ei kyllä oikein voi ottaa pitkää vaunua tänne koejoon.


Niinpä! Ja tämän yksistään pitäisi olla jo omiaan herättelemään päättäjiä. Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä linjaliikenteen käytössä hieman yli 90 km ratikkarataa, jolla ei voi ajaa nykyaikaisia raitiovaunuja ilman muutoksia ja ongelmia. Vaikka Tukholman keskustassa uusittiinkin koko rata vanhalla reitillä, oli aiempi, vain museokäyttöön jätetty radanpätkä käyttökelpoisempaa kuin Helsingissä. Samoin Lidingössä, jossa rataa ajetaan 40-luvulta peräisin olevilla vaunuilla, on ollut kuitenkin mahdollista ajaa muutoksitta vaunulla, jollaisia on käytössä 11 maailman kaupungissa, ja jopa maapallon toisella puolella.

Oikeastaan näihin Variotram-vuosiinkin pitäisi suhtautua kuin demonstraatioon - epäonnistuneeseen sellaiseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Samoin Lidingössä, jossa rataa ajetaan 40-luvulta peräisin olevilla vaunuilla, on ollut kuitenkin mahdollista ajaa muutoksitta vaunulla, jollaisia on käytössä 11 maailman kaupungissa, ja jopa maapallon toisella puolella.


Nykyinen Lidingöbanan ei kyllä ole kovin vertailukelpoinen Helsingin katuratikan kanssa. Tämä ei tietty muuta sitä seikkaa, että Helsingin raitiotiet ovat moniongelmaisia. Toivottavasti Laajasalon yhteydessä tapahtuu jotain käsitysten päivittymistä.

----------


## ess

> Eräs liikennettä jumittava risteys lyhyellä liikennevaloja edeltävällä "jonotusraiteella" on Unioninkadun ja Liisankadun risteys, jossa Siltasaaresta Kruununhakaan kääntyvä vaunu tukkii perässä tulevan asemalle menevän ja tulevan liikenteen. Odotuspaikka on mitoitettu 1950-luvun telivaunuille.


Ei tuon paikan tarvitsisi olla kuin 1-2 metriä pitempi niin normaali nivelvaunu mahtuisi odottamaan niin että ainakin aseman suuntaan takaa pääsisi ohi.

----------


## JE

> Vladivostokissa lakkautusta on kaavailtu vuodelle 2012, mutta mahdollisena pidetään toisaalta sitäkin, että yksi linja (linja 6) jätetään jäljelle ja tätä tynkäjärjestelmää liikennöitäisiin hamaan tulevaisuuteen.


Lakkautussuunnitelmien vastapainoksi on nyt ilmestynyt julkisuuteen suunnitelmia 50 uuden raitiovaunun hankkimisesta seuraavien kymmenen vuoden aikana, ensimmäiset 20 vaunua tulisivat jo vuoden 2012 loppuun mennessä. Vladivostokista voikin yllättäen tulla positiivisempi esimerkki raitioteidensa tulevaisuutta pohtiville venäläiskaupungeille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nykyinen Lidingöbanan ei kyllä ole kovin vertailukelpoinen Helsingin katuratikan kanssa.


Tarkoitukseni oli vain osoittaa, että järjestelmä, jolla vanhan kalustonsa puolesta ei tarvita kummoisiakaan päivityksiä, soveltuu myös nykyaikaisille vaunuille. Luultavasti lievästi ylimitoitetuilla päivityksillä on voitu vaikuttaa siihen lopputulokseen, joka Lidingöbananin kohdalla nyt toteutuu. Jos rata olisi jätetty siihen kuntoon, että vain välttämätön ajo nykykalustolla ja vastaavalla onnistuu, olisi viimesyksynä voitu tehdä hyvinkin toisenlainen päätös baanan tulevaisuudesta. Samaa taktiikkaa voisi soveltaa Helsingissä, vaikka lähtökohta onkin hieman erilainen.

----------


## hmikko

> Tarkoitukseni oli vain osoittaa, että järjestelmä, jolla vanhan kalustonsa puolesta ei tarvita kummoisiakaan päivityksiä, soveltuu myös nykyaikaisille vaunuille. Luultavasti lievästi ylimitoitetuilla päivityksillä on voitu vaikuttaa siihen lopputulokseen, joka Lidingöbananin kohdalla nyt toteutuu. Jos rata olisi jätetty siihen kuntoon, että vain välttämätön ajo nykykalustolla ja vastaavalla onnistuu, olisi viimesyksynä voitu tehdä hyvinkin toisenlainen päätös baanan tulevaisuudesta. Samaa taktiikkaa voisi soveltaa Helsingissä, vaikka lähtökohta onkin hieman erilainen.


Kyllä kyllä, mutta Helsingin raitiotiet ovat geometrian ja katuympäristön puolesta kertaluokkaa hankalammat kuin suhteellisen omassa rauhassaan kulkeva Lidingöbanan. Sanoisin, että ongelma on vaikeampi ja keskeisemmän sijainnin takia asiaan liittyy enemmän poliittisia intohimoja, kuten esim. autoille varattu tila. Ajan henki oli varsin pitkään, että katuratikat lopetetaan. Hullumminkin voisi olla. Helsingissä ratikat ovat kuitenkin säilyneet ja nyt ainakin on jotain, mitä kehittää, toisin kuin esim. Kööpenhaminassa. Epäilemättä verkkoa olisi voinut ja pitänyt päivittää. Kokonaiskehittämisselvityksessähän geometrian kohentamista on esitetty, toivottavasti myös tapahtuu jotain. Tarvittais se paljon puhuttu referenssihanke, siis ainakin yksi linja, jolla oikeasti ajettaisiin pitkillä ja/tai multippeleilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarvittais se paljon puhuttu referenssihanke, siis ainakin yksi linja, jolla oikeasti ajettaisiin pitkillä ja/tai multippeleilla.


Näin on, ja toivottavasti Laajasalosta tulee sellainen. Pelkästään jo Variotramit sellaisinaan kelpaisi, jos linjoista saadaan hiljaisia, tasasia, häiriöttömiä ja nopeita. Multippeliin pitää valmiiksi varautua, sillä oikein toteutettuna Laajasalosta voisi tulla suuri hitti.

----------


## teme

> Aika hauska historiallinen jäänne! (Siihen ei taida sitten mahtua 2-akselinen mv+pv-junakaan?) Tässä kohden olisi tilaa vaikka 30-metriselle ryhmitysraiteellekin, jos haluttaisiin.
> 
> Samoin toivon, että kun Liisankatu myllätään uuteen uskoon ja autoilu Snellun ja Unioninkadun välissä kielletään, niin paikalle tehdään ryhmitysraiteet Liisankadulta sekä etelään että pohjoiseen. (Tuo autoliikenteeltä sulkeminen liittyy Laajasalon ratikkaan ja sitä on KSV:ssä kaavailtu. Päätöksiä ei toki ole, kun koko suunnittelu on vielä kesken.)


Minusta taas se risteys pitäisi hoitaa niin että Hakaniemen suunnasta on toinen reitti (myös varayhteys) ja Liisankadulle ei käännytä pohjoisesta ollenkaan. En tiedä mitä se maksaisi mutta minusta yksi vaihtoehto olisi että Toiselta Linjalta, Hämeentieltä ja mahdollisti Kalasataman suunnasta menisi kiskot Hakaniemen torin itäpuolelle jossa hallin kohdalla pysäkki. Tästä John Stenbergin rantaan, mahdollisesti uutta pengertä, ja sieltä lyhyt silta Siltavuoren rinteeseen, toimii myös kevyen liikenteen yhteytenä. Mistä sitten tunnelilla (pari sataa metriä) johonkin kohtaan Snellmanninkadun mäkeä.

Kartan tynkä: http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...ffd05e66558faa

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> yksi vaihtoehto olisi että Toiselta Linjalta, Hämeentieltä ja mahdollisti Kalasataman suunnasta menisi kiskot Hakaniemen torin itäpuolelle jossa hallin kohdalla pysäkki. Tästä John Stenbergin rantaan, mahdollisesti uutta pengertä, ja sieltä lyhyt silta Siltavuoren rinteeseen, toimii myös kevyen liikenteen yhteytenä. Mistä sitten tunnelilla (pari sataa metriä) johonkin kohtaan Snellmanninkadun mäkeä.


Tuo olisi kyllä toki hieno reitti, mutta hintaa tulisi aika paljon. Hatusta vetämällä ehkä  50 miljoonaa? Hakaniemen sillalle olisi varmasti hyvä olla varayhteys, mutta jos Sompasaaren kautta tulee joka tapauksessa kiskot, ei kolmas yhteys niiden välillä tuo niin suurta hyötyä, että siitä kannattaisi maksaa noin paljon. Ennemmin rahat pitäisi käyttää verkoston laajentamiseen, tai pullonkaulakohtien avaamieen ja reittien parantamiseen siellä missä sen voi tehdä halvemmalla. Vaikkapa Fredaa rata Kampista Bulevardille, tai se Topeliuksenkadun rata.

Ideaa kehitellen kuitenkin: tunneliasema Siltavuoren alla olisi hieno. Siitä pääsisi suoraan yliopistolle ja ratikoiden ja metron ero hämärtyisi. Mutta hintaa tulisi tietysti vielä paljon lisää, eikä hyötyjä maanpäälliseen pysäkkiin verrattuna oikeastaan olisi.

----------


## teme

> Tuo olisi kyllä toki hieno reitti, mutta hintaa tulisi aika paljon. Hatusta vetämällä ehkä  50 miljoonaa?


En usko että noin paljon, tuo on noin kilometri rataa ja 50 miljoonalle tekee jo metrotunnelin. Tuo siis sisältää noin 250 metrin tunnelin, joka on sen verran lyhyt ettei tarvitse jakaa kahteen tunneliin tai rakentaa erillistä poistumistunnelia. Raide-Jokerin arvioissa Patterimäen tunneli (825m) on vajaa 9 miljoonaa, sanotaan 15% riskilisän kanssa pyöreästi 10. Kai tuollainen pätkä 5 miljoonalle sitten onnistuisi? Sillan ja lisäkiskojen kanssa kai sitten jotain 10 miljoonaa. 




> Hakaniemen sillalle olisi varmasti hyvä olla varayhteys, mutta jos Sompasaaren kautta tulee joka tapauksessa kiskot, ei kolmas yhteys niiden välillä tuo niin suurta hyötyä, että siitä kannattaisi maksaa noin paljon. Ennemmin rahat pitäisi käyttää verkoston laajentamiseen, tai pullonkaulakohtien avaamieen ja reittien parantamiseen siellä missä sen voi tehdä halvemmalla. Vaikkapa Fredaa rata Kampista Bulevardille, tai se Topeliuksenkadun rata.


Niin siis Pitkällesillalle tulisi olla varayhteys, minusta tämä on sen tyyppisiä asioita jotka ovat laajennusten edellytyksiä. Sompasaari on vähän kaukana, yksi on vaihtoehto että jos Hakaniemen silta rakennetaan uusiksi niin laitetaan sinne kiskot.

Itseasiassa mietin tuota Siltavuoren tunnelia alunperin varareittinä jos se Tervasaari ei syystä tai toisesta onnistu. Eli siis Sompasaaresta silta Merihaan rantaan ja siitä suoraan Hakaniemenrantaa. Tässä olisi semmoinen etu että Liisankadulle kääntyminen jää kokonaan pois, Merihakaan saa ratikan ja minusta Hakaniemen kautta kulkeva ratikka palvelisi vähän paremmin. Haittapuolella reitti on pikkaisen pidempi, olkoonkin että saattaisi olla jopa ajallisesti nopeampi, maksaa vähän enemmän rakentaa ja Kruununvuoren itäosien palvelu on huonompi.




> Ideaa kehitellen kuitenkin: tunneliasema Siltavuoren alla olisi hieno. Siitä pääsisi suoraan yliopistolle ja ratikoiden ja metron ero hämärtyisi. Mutta hintaa tulisi tietysti vielä paljon lisää, eikä hyötyjä maanpäälliseen pysäkkiin verrattuna oikeastaan olisi.


Jos siihen tunneliin tekee jalkakäytävän kiskojen viereen, joka voisi olla ihan suosittukin kävelyreitti, niin ei se asema maksa sen enempää kuin mikään pysäkki. Vrt. Malminkartanon asema.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

50M taisi tosiaan olla vähän yläkanttiin arvattu. Mutta 10M on toisaalta halvan tuntuinen. Tuossa tehdään kuitenkin yli puoli kilometriä uutta rataa, ja jo Jokerin hinnalla (8M/km) normaaleihin katuolosuhteisiin sille tulisi hintaa 4-5 miljoonaa. Tunnelit ja sillat maksavat sen verran, että kaksi kertaa tuo tuntuu vähältä.

Snellmanninkadun tunneliaukko voisi muuten olla myös vähän haastava. Katu on muistaakseni aika kapea, eikä sitä voi oikein tukkia autoliikenteeltä, kun sen lisäksi Siltavuorenpenkereelle ja Oikokadulle pääsee autolla vain porttikongin läpi Unioninkatu 45:n kohdalta.

----------


## Kaid

> Snellmanninkadun tunneliaukko voisi muuten olla myös vähän haastava. Katu on muistaakseni aika kapea, eikä sitä voi oikein tukkia autoliikenteeltä, kun sen lisäksi Siltavuorenpenkereelle ja Oikokadulle pääsee autolla vain porttikongin läpi Unioninkatu 45:n kohdalta.


Tämä lienee ihan totta. Mutta, entä jos tunnelin suuaukko rakennettaisiinkin loivaan rinteeseen Snellmaninkadulle Liisankadun eteläpuolelle? Katu on niiltä kohdin leveämpi ja veikkaisin siihen mahtuvan sekä Liisankadulta tulevat kiskot (kadun keskelle) että tunnelille kaksi suuaukkoa kadun reunoille (nykyisten parkkipaikkojen tilalle).

Jos neljää kiskoa ei mahdu rinnakkain Snellmaninkadulle, toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla Liisankatu-Snellmaninkatu -yhteyden purkaminen, tunnelin ulostulon rakentaminen edellä mainittuun paikkaan ja uusien kiskojen rakentaminen Mariankadulle välille Liisankatu-Aleksanterinkatu, jolloin Laajasaloon kulkeva kymppi voisi käyttää niitä raiteita. Tämä tietysti maksaisi enemmän...

----------


## teme

> 50M taisi tosiaan olla vähän yläkanttiin arvattu. Mutta 10M on toisaalta halvan tuntuinen. Tuossa tehdään kuitenkin yli puoli kilometriä uutta rataa, ja jo Jokerin hinnalla (8M/km) normaaleihin katuolosuhteisiin sille tulisi hintaa 4-5 miljoonaa. Tunnelit ja sillat maksavat sen verran, että kaksi kertaa tuo tuntuu vähältä.


No joo, mutta tuo tunneli on todella lyhyt. Paljon riippuu sen leveydestä, mistä pääsenkin...




> Snellmanninkadun tunneliaukko voisi muuten olla myös vähän haastava. Katu on muistaakseni aika kapea, eikä sitä voi oikein tukkia autoliikenteeltä, kun sen lisäksi Siltavuorenpenkereelle ja Oikokadulle pääsee autolla vain porttikongin läpi Unioninkatu 45:n kohdalta.


Hieman kapeahan se on, lisää tilaa saisi muuttamalla sen yksisuuntaiseksi Liisankadusta pohjoiseen. Tunnelista saisi kapeamman ja halvemman tekemällä siitä yksiraiteisen (limitetyt).




> Tämä lienee ihan totta. Mutta, entä jos tunnelin suuaukko rakennettaisiinkin loivaan rinteeseen Snellmaninkadulle Liisankadun eteläpuolelle? Katu on niiltä kohdin leveämpi ja veikkaisin siihen mahtuvan sekä Liisankadulta tulevat kiskot (kadun keskelle) että tunnelille kaksi suuaukkoa kadun reunoille (nykyisten parkkipaikkojen tilalle).
> 
> Jos neljää kiskoa ei mahdu rinnakkain Snellmaninkadulle, toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla Liisankatu-Snellmaninkatu -yhteyden purkaminen, tunnelin ulostulon rakentaminen edellä mainittuun paikkaan ja uusien kiskojen rakentaminen Mariankadulle välille Liisankatu-Aleksanterinkatu, jolloin Laajasaloon kulkeva kymppi voisi käyttää niitä raiteita. Tämä tietysti maksaisi enemmän...


Tai sitten ei käytä niitä Liisankadun kiskoja ollenkaan, siis jos Laajasalon ratikka tulisi tuota kautta. Tässä olisi semmoinen hieno ominaisuus että Laajasalosta tulisi ratikka Stockmannille saakka ilman ensimmäistäkään isompaa autoristeystä. Snellmanninkadulta pitäisi kyllä poistaa parkkipaikkoja joka tapauksessa, ne on aivan liian lähellä kiskoja.

Tämä menee sen verran monimutkaiseksi selittää että lisäsin Laajasalon ratikan ja pidemmän tunnelin Liisankadun eteläpuolelle yllä linkattuun karttaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

... joista 118 istuu ja 382 seisoo, kertoo TAUT-lehti kesäkuun numerossaan. Montakohan seisovaa matkustajaa tämä tarkoittaa neliömetrillä? Lehden mukaan Rabat-Salén raitiotiellä tulee kulkemaan _double configuration Citadis units_, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan. Koeajot ovat jo meneillään ja avaus on ensi tammikuussa. Rabat-Salén raitiotien nettisivulle pääsee tästä. Sivut ovat ranskaksi, mutta karttoja löytyy kohdasta _Plan du Réseau_ sekä kuvaa ja videota kohdasta _Galerie_.

----------


## late-

> ... joista 118 istuu ja 382 seisoo, kertoo TAUT-lehti kesäkuun numerossaan. Montakohan seisovaa matkustajaa tämä tarkoittaa neliömetrillä? Lehden mukaan Rabat-Salén raitiotiellä tulee kulkemaan _double configuration Citadis units_, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan.


Rabat-Saléssa kuten muutenkin Pohjois-Afrikan ranskalaisperäisillä järjestelmillä aiotaan ajaa kahden noin 30 metrin Citadiksen puolikiinteitä junia. Vaunuissa on ovet molemmilla puolilla, mutta ohjaamot vain yhdessä päässä. Leveys taitaa olla 2,4 metriä.

Eurooppalaisella neljä henkeä neliölle -normilla yhdessä tuollaisessa vaunussa on yleensä 180-200 henkilön kapasiteetti eli junassa pitäisi olla vajaa 360-400. Veikkaan mitoitusperusteen olevan kuusi seisojaa neliölle. Algerian SNTF:n Flirtithän on laskettu peräti kahdeksan mukaan, mutta nuo luvut eivät ole sillä tasolla.

----------


## Madmax

Australian Gold Coastilla aloittivat pikaraitiotien rakentamisen
http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2010/08/01/2970310.htm

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Australian Gold Coastilla aloittivat pikaraitiotien rakentamisen
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2010/08/01/2970310.htm


Reitin varrella sijaitsee mm. paikka nimeltä Surfers Paradise. Aiotaankohan matkustajien mukanaan kuljettamista (mahdollisesti isokokoisista) surffausvälineistä periä matkatavaramaksua? :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Reitin varrella sijaitsee mm. paikka nimeltä Surfers Paradise. Aiotaankohan matkustajien mukanaan kuljettamista (mahdollisesti isokokoisista) surffausvälineistä periä matkatavaramaksua?


Ehkä ratikoissa on tasan kolme lukittavaa pantillista lautapaikkaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

SVT:n jutussa viime viikolta sivutaan mahdollisia uusia raitioteitä Ruotsissa. Maininnan, ja muutaman ohikulkijan sanan aiheesta, saa myös raidekerroin.

Videon saa katsottuna isompana esimerkiksi painamalla tästä.

----------


## SlaverioT

Mielenkiintoinen tuo SVT:n juttu. Linköpingissä sanotaan joukkoliikenteen olevan luonnollinen osa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja olleen jo 20 vuotta myös koko Euroopassa. Linköpingin kokoinen Oulu tuntuu kuitenkin sijaitsevan tässä suhteessa jossain muualla kuin Euroopassa. Missä muuten viipyy YLE:n vastaava juttu? En ole itse nähnyt.

----------


## Max

Tässä ei ole kyse uudesta kokonaisesta järjestelmästä, mutta sopivampaakaan ketjua en löytänyt.

Krakovassa otetaan huomenna 19.11.2010 käyttöön 4,2 km mittainen uusi pikaraitiotiestandardin mukainen raitiotie (oheisessa kartassa vihreällä värillä). Uudella osuudella on 7 pysäkkiä ja se kulkee täysin omilla kaistoillaan liikennevaloetuuksin. Uuden linjan kääntösilmukka on ensimmäinen myötäpäivään kierrettävä Krakovassa. Lähteville vaunuille on vain yksi pysäkki ja sen vieressä on bussien jättöpysäkki. Saapuville vaunuille on kaksi raidetta.

Uudelle osuudelle suuntaavat linja 20, joka ajaa sieltä rautatieaseman kautta Bronowiceen (10 min vuoroväli), ja linja 11, jolla taas pääsee keskustan eteläosiin, Kazimierzin vanhaan juutalaiskaupunginosaan ja edelleen Łagiewnikin kääntösilmukalle (20 min vuoroväli). Linjoja todennäköisesti lisätään jatkossa tarpeen mukaan.

Seuraavaksi Krakova ryhtyy rakentamaan linjaa keskustan lounaispuolelle Ruczaj-nimiselle alueelle, jossa sijaitsee muunmuassa yliopistokampus.

----------


## Max

Keskipuolalainen *Płock* (126 000 as.) on avannut tarjouskilpailun ensimmäisen raitiolinjansa rakentamisesta ja 10 raitiovaunusta.

Linjan pituus on 10 km ja sille tulee 19 pysäkkiä. Vaunuiksi halutaan uusia n. 30 metriä pitkiä kaksisuuntaisia matalalattiavaunuja 1435 mm raideleveydellä.

http://www.infotram.pl/text.php?from=main&id=36376

----------


## Max

> Keskipuolalainen *Płock* (126 000 as.) on avannut tarjouskilpailun ensimmäisen raitiolinjansa rakentamisesta ja 10 raitiovaunusta.


Heh. Płockissa pidettiin pormestarinvaalit, johto vaihtui ja raitiotiehanke pantiin jäihin pari viikkoa tarjouskilpailun avaamisesta  :Sad:

----------


## 339-DF

Bernin metrinen raitiotiejärjestelmä ei toki ole uusi, mutta äskettäin mittavasti laajentunut. Sunnuntaina otettiin käyttöön uusia linjaosuuksia, perustettiin uudet linjat 6, 7 ja 8 sekä lakkautettiin linjat 5 ja G.

Lisätietoa on täällä: http://www.bernmobil.ch/Seiten/fahrp...anwechsel-2010 ja taustoja, karttoja ym. täällä: http://trambernwest.ch/

----------


## JE

Ei uusi järjestelmä, mutta potentiaalisesti merkittävä olemassaolevan laajennus kuitenkin:

Berliinissä suunnitellaan edelleen raitiotietä Potsdamer Platzille ja Kulturforumille, aivan kaupungin ydinkeskustaan entisen Itä- ja Länsi-Berliinin rajan ylitse. Aiempien suunnitelmien mukaan radan piti valmistua viimeistään vuonna 2005, mutta projekti on sittemmin ollut vuosikausia jäissä. Nyt puhutaan rakennustöiden uudelleenaloittamisesta vuonna 2015.

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-...040/index.html

Ennen vuotta 2015 toteutumassa on kaksi laajennusta: linjojen M6 ja M8 ohjaaminen uutta rataa pitkin kaupungin päärautatieasemalle (valmis 2014, 12 vuotta aikataulusta myöhässä) ja linjojen 60 ja 61 jatkaminen Adlershofista Wissenschaftstadtiin. Tämä jälkimmäinen laajennus on jo rakenteilla ja valmistuu optimistisimman arvion mukaan vielä tänä vuonna.

Potsdamer Platzin laajennuksen ohella pitemmän aikavälin suunnitelmia ovat päärautatieaseman linjan jatkaminen Turmstrasselle, Wissenschaftstadtin linjan jatkaminen Schöneweideen ja linjan 62 päätepysäkin siirto Mahlsdorfissa.

Laajennukset ovat kaupungin kokoon nähden kenties vähäisiä ja niiden toteutus epätoivoisen takkuista. Tuntien liikennelaitoksen raideliikennekielteisyys ja toisinaan esitetyt ehdotukset paitsi raitioliikenteen karsimiseksi, myös erinäisten metrolinjojen lakkauttamiseksi, voidaan raitioteiden laajennusten jatkumista pitää vähintään torjuntavoittona.

Lopuksi: paikallisten joukkoliikenneaktiivien sivusto:

http://www.protramberlin.de/protramberlin.html

----------


## Piirka

> Zaragozan raitiotien ensimmäinen vaihe otetaan käyttöön ensi vuonna.


Käyttöönotto tapahtui eilen 19.4. linjan 1 osuudella Mago de Oz - Gran Vía. Vuoden 2013 puolessavälissä on tarkoitus avata jatko-osuus Gran Vía - Academia General Militar.

----------


## Max

Angers (157 00 as.) Ranskassa on ottanut käyttöön uuden raitiotiejärjestelmänsä ensimmäisen linjan 25.6.2011. Linjan pituus on 12 km.

----------


## JE

Siltä varalta että kiinnostusta tällaista kohtaan on, listasin täydellisen listan kokonaan uusista raitioteistä EU/EFTA-maissa. Lista alkaa vuodesta 1981. Mukana eivät ole uudet linjat kaupungeissa, joissa jo ennestään on ollut toimiva raitiotie (vaikka se olisikin esimerkiksi eri raideleveydellä tai eri yhtiön liikennöimä). Museo- ja turistiradat puuttuvat listasta. Juridisesti rautateiksi koko pituudeltaan luokitellut järjestelmät puuttuvat listasta. Erilaiset metrotyyppiset systeemit ovat mukana, jos ne edes jollakin osuudella verkkoa ovat tieliikennelainsäädännön piirissä (eivätkä siten täytä metron perinteistä teknistä määritelmää eristetystä rautatiestä). Tämä siis varoituksena, ennen kuin tästä poikii toisinto jo legendaariselle Porto-keskustelulle.

EU:n ja EFTA:n nykyisiin jäsenmaihin avatut uudet raitiotiet 1981-2011

1983
Utrecht, Alankomaat

1984
Constanta, Romania (lakkautettu 2008)

1985
Nantes, Ranska

1987
Grenoble, Ranska
Brasov, Romania (lakkautettu 2006)
Cluj-Napoca, Romania
Craiova, Romania
Ploiesti, Romania

1988
Resita, Romania

1991
Lausanne, Sveitsi
Botosani, Romania

1992
Manchester, Britannia
Pariisi ja ympäristö, Ranska

1994
Sheffield, Britannia
Rouen, Ranska
Strasbourg, Ranska

1996
Oberhausen, Saksa (yhteydessä Mülheimin raitiotiehen)

1997
Saarbrücken, Saksa (duoraitiotie)

1999
Birmingham, Britannia
València, Espanja (paikallinen kapearaiderautatie kunnallistettu ja siirretty tunneliin pikaraitiotie/metrotyyppisesti jo 1980-luvulla)

2000
Lontoo Croydon, Britannia
Lyon, Ranska
Montpellier, Ranska
Orléans, Ranska

2001
Heilbronn, Saksa (duoraitiotie, rautatien kautta yhteys Karlsruheen)
Houten, Alankomaat (väliaikainen linja, lakkautettu 2008)

2002
Porto, Portugali (ns. metro; aiemmalla raitiotielle edelleen laajamittaista turisti/museoliikennettä)
Bilbao, Espanja

2003
Bad Wildbad, Saksa (duoraitiotie, rautatien kautta yhteys Karlsruheen)
Wörth, Saksa (duoraitiotie, rautatien kautta yhteys Karlsruheen)
Bordeaux, Ranska
Alicante, Espanja
Messina, Italia

2004
Nottingham, Britannia
Dublin, Irlanti
Barcelona, Espanja
Ateena, Kreikka

2006
Mulhouse, Ranska
Valenciennes, Ranska
Vélez-Malaga, Espanja
Sassari, Italia

2007
Naumburg, Saksa (vuonna 1991 lakkautetun raitiotien uudelleenavaus vakinaiselle kaupalliselle liikenteelle)
Aulnay-Bondy, Ranska (duoraitiotie)
Le Mans, Ranska
Nizza, Ranska
Almada, Portugali
Madrid, Espanja
Murcia, Espanja
Parla, Espanja
Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Espanja
Sevilla, Espanja

2008
Vitoria, Espanja
Cagliari, Italia

2009
Bérgamo, Italia

2010
Bergen, Norja
Toulouse, Ranska
Firenze, Italia

2011
Angers, Ranska
Reims, Ranska
Jaén, Espanja
Zaragoza, Espanja

Lista on toivottavasti täydellinen, mutta jos puutteita tai virheitä löytyy, ilman muuta kannattaa huomauttaa. Listasta puuttuvat Strausberg (2006) ja Lidingö (2009), joissa aiemmin muodollisesti rautatieksi luokiteltu rata muuttui virallisesti raitiotieksi, koska kummassakaan muutos ei vaikuttanut lainkaan liikenteen järjestämiseen. Johtopäätöksinä voitaneen sanoa, että järjestelmien määrä on ajanjaksolla lisääntynyt alueella kaikkiaan noin viidelläkymmenellä (jolloin on poisluettava listasta Naumburg ja Porto, joissa oli raitiotie sekä tarkastelujakson alussa että lopussa sekä Brasov ja Constanta, joiden raitiotiet on paitsi avattu, myös purettu ajanjaksolla). Vanhempia järjestelmiä on lakkautettu ajanjaksolla vain viisi, yksi Romaniassa äskettäin ja neljä Länsi-Saksassa 1982-1987.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitos JE:lle listasta. Sain yhteisluvuksi 58 uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää.

Listasta taitaa puuttua Trondheim, jonka vaikutus tosin on +-0 eli lakkautus 1988 ja uudelleenaloitus 1990.

Lisäksi on toki tulkinnanvaraisuuksia, kuten Karlsruheen liittyvät järjestelmät sekä se, miten esimerkiksi Pariisin ympäristön järjestelmät lasketaan. Käsittääkseni T1, T2, T3 ja T4 eivät ole fyysisesti toisiinsa yhteyksissä ja sijaitsevat osin eri kunnissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:32 ----------

Hyvä jatkokysymys on: kuinka monta raitiotiejärjestelmää on EU / EFTA - alueella joko:

A) Rakenteilla
B) Toteutus päätetty ja suunnitteilla (esimerkiksi Århus)
C) Suunnitteilla virallisessa suunnittelussa, eli suunnitteluun on sitouduttu mutta varsinaista toteutuspäätöstä ei ole (esimerkiksi Tampere ja Turku)

----------


## Piirka

Stavangerissa ollaan suunnittelemassa bybanea. Rakentaminen aloitettaisiin vuonna 2015 ja liikennöinti mahdollisesti vuonna 2018. Norjan neljänneksi suurimman kaupungin bybane yhdistäisi Stavangerin naapurikuntiin Solaan ja Sandnesiin. Asukkaita näissä on yhteensä yli 216.000. Lisätietoa Stavangerin murteella ja tiivistelmä Lontoon kielellä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tanskassa on vireillä seuraavat hankkeet:
Yleiskäsityksen saa sivulta: www.letbaner.dk

Århus:
Århusissa on raitiotiestä tehty periaatepäätökset 2002 ja 2008. Nyt on laadittu jo tarkempi YVA-suunnitelma ja hankkeen kaavasuunnitelma on hyväksytty 9.6.2011. Hankkeella on valtionrahoitus toteutukseen ja raitiotien on tarkoitus valmistua 2015. Tällä hetkellä ollaan toteutussuunnitteluvaiheessa:
Tanskankielinen Wikipedia:
http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%85rhus_Letbane
Raitiotien hankesuunnittelu:
http://www.midttrafik.dk/letbane/forside+-+letbane

Odense: 
Odensen valtuusto on 16.2.2011 päättänyt raitiotien toteutuksesta ja linjauksista. Seuraava tarkempi suunnitteluvaihe (YVA/VVM) kestänee kaksi vuotta ja
raitiotien on tarkoitus olla liikenteessä 2018

Tanskankielinen Wikipedia:
http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odense_Letbane
Hankesuunnitelma: 
http://www.byenudafboksen.dk/files/p...ndsrapport.pdf
Odensen hankkeiden esittelysivu:
http://www.byenudafboksen.dk/

Kööpenhaminan seudun kunnat ovat sopineet valtion kanssa raitiotiestä Ring 3 - kehätien suunnassa, ja sen on tarkoitus olla valmis 2018-20

Letbaner.dk 
http://www.letbaner.dk/nyheder/00398/
http://www.letbaner.dk/nyheder/00396/

----------


## Max

Koillis-Puolan Olsztynissa raitiotiesuunnitelma on edennyt tarjouskilpailuun toteutuksesta.

----------


## JE

Kyllä, kuten Mikko totesikin, Trondheim puuttuu listasta, samoin kuin kaikki muutkin sellaiset kaupungit, joissa liikenne on syystä taikka toisesta seisonut vain lyhyen ajan (muutaman vuoden korkeintaan). Toinen heti mieleentuleva tapaus on Marseille (2004-2007), jossa seisokki tosin liittyi radan modernisointiin ja oli alun alkaenkin väliaikaiseksi tiedetty. Trondheim lienee ainoa kategoriaan kuuluva, jossa lakkautus tarkoitettiin alun alkaen pysyväksi ja vain myöhemmät käänteet johtivat suunnitelmien muuttumiseen.

Nyt laitoin nuo kolme Karlsruhen "satelliittisysteemiä" listaan mukaan, koska ne ovat niin täysin erillisiä maantieteellisesti. Liikenteenhoidollisesti ne eivät tietenkään ole erillisiä, samat vaunut liikkuvat. Pariisi on tosiaan hyvin tulkinnanvarainen linjojen erillisyyden vuoksi, ja samaan kategoriaan kuuluu myös Madrid ja Tukholma/Lidingö. Liikennöijä on kaikissa tapauksissa kaupunkiseudun raitiolinjoille sama ja kaupunkikin toiminnallisesti sama, kuntajaosta viis. Mutta ihan yhtä "oikein" olisi ollut listata kaikki Pariisin seudun linjat erikseen.

Rakenteilla olevista järjestelmistä kattavaa listaa minulla ei ole. Mutta muutaman lisään silti Mikon, Maxin ja Piirkan mainitsemiin:

Hasselt, Belgia: rakenteilla De Lijnin liikennöimäksi ajateltu raitiotie. De Lijnin nykylinjoista poiketen raideleveys olisi normaali, ja vaunuilla harjoitettaisiin TramTrain-liikennettä Maastrichtiin Hollannin puolelle asti. Suunnittelu ainakin on pitkällä, en tiedä onko systeemi rakenteilla.

Edinburgh, Britannia: tämän raitiotien rakennus on pitkällä, mutta budjetti on ylitetty moneen kertaan ja muitakin vastoinkäymisiä kohdattu. Ongelmat liittyvät projektin vastuuhenkilöiden ilmeiseen asiantuntemuksen puutteeseen. Teknisessä mielessä hanke sen sijaan on lupaava.

Cadiz, Espanja: duoraitiotie. Jos suunnitelmat pitävät kutinsa, tästä on tulossa EU/EFTA-alueen leveäraiteisin raitiotie Iberian niemimaan raideleveydellä.
Granada, Espanja
Malaga, Espanja

Brest, Ranska: avajaiset ilmeisesti ensi vuonna
Dijon, Ranska
Le Havre, Ranska: avajaiset ilmeisesti ensi vuonna
Tours, Ranska

Bologna, Italia: onkohan tämä projekti ajanut karille, kun ei mitään ole vähään aikaan kuulunut?
Palermo, Italia

Nyt ei tule muita mieleen. Näistä ainakin useimmat ovat jo rakenteilla, mutta joukossa saattaa olla listattuna jokunen olennaisesti epävarmempikin projekti.

----------


## SD202

> Hasselt, Belgia: rakenteilla De Lijnin liikennöimäksi ajateltu raitiotie. De Lijnin nykylinjoista poiketen raideleveys olisi normaali, ja vaunuilla harjoitettaisiin TramTrain-liikennettä Maastrichtiin Hollannin puolelle asti. Suunnittelu ainakin on pitkällä, en tiedä onko systeemi rakenteilla.


Ainakin Bilzenistä Maastrichtiin on suunniteltu uutta, tosin lähinnä rahtiliikenteelle ajateltua ratayhteyttä:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ux/benelux.gif
Eli onko raitiovaunujen siis tarkoitus ajaa jo osittain olemassa olevaa rautatielinjaa Hasselt-Bilzen-Maastricht?

Tuosta aikaisemmin jo laittamastasi, vuosina 1981-2011 avattujen raitiotiejärjestelmien listasta tuli mieleen vuoden 2001 kohdalta Alankomaiden Houten: tarkoittanet linjaa Houten (päärautatieasema) - Houten Castellum. Sitähän liikennöitiin Hannoverista käytettynä ostetulla raitiovaunu(i)lla rautatiekiskoja pitkin:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...outen/pix.html
Linjahan oli NS:n liikennöimä ja tuolla järjestelyllä ei tarvinnut sitten "oikeiden" junien pysähdellä Castellumissa.
Mutta joo: onko tuo sitten ollut ihan oikea raitiotiejärjestelmä, kun on liikennöity pelkästään rautatietä pitkin?  :Wink:  Muistaakseni tuolta vain raitiovaunun käyttämältä raiteelta oli jopa yhteys vaihteen kautta NS:n muulle rataverkolle.

----------


## JE

> Ainakin Bilzenistä Maastrichtiin on suunniteltu uutta, tosin lähinnä rahtiliikenteelle ajateltua ratayhteyttä:
> http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ux/benelux.gif
> Eli onko raitiovaunujen siis tarkoitus ajaa jo osittain olemassa olevaa rautatielinjaa Hasselt-Bilzen-Maastricht?
> 
> Tuosta aikaisemmin jo laittamastasi, vuosina 1981-2011 avattujen raitiotiejärjestelmien listasta tuli mieleen vuoden 2001 kohdalta Alankomaiden Houten: tarkoittanet linjaa Houten (päärautatieasema) - Houten Castellum. Sitähän liikennöitiin Hannoverista käytettynä ostetulla raitiovaunu(i)lla rautatiekiskoja pitkin:
> http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...outen/pix.html
> Linjahan oli NS:n liikennöimä ja tuolla järjestelyllä ei tarvinnut sitten "oikeiden" junien pysähdellä Castellumissa.
> Mutta joo: onko tuo sitten ollut ihan oikea raitiotiejärjestelmä, kun on liikennöity pelkästään rautatietä pitkin?  Muistaakseni tuolta vain raitiovaunun käyttämältä raiteelta oli jopa yhteys vaihteen kautta NS:n muulle rataverkolle.


Kyllä, Bilzenin ja Lanakenin kautta.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneltra...t_-_Maastricht

Kyllä, Houtenilla tarkoitan tuota Castellumin väliaikaisratkaisua. Vaunuja oli käytössä tosiaan kerrallaan vain yksi (HTM 6016 ja HTM 6021 ehtivät olla virassa) ja "verkostona" oli yksi rautatien viereen rakennettu raide. Mutta raide oli kiistatta raitioliikenteelle rakennettu, sitähän eivät junat käyttäneet. Vaihdeyhteys oli olemassa ainoastaan raitiovaunujen radalle tuomista varten - ja ovathan monet muutkin raitiotiejärjestelmät rautatiehen yhteydessä. Mutta olet oikeassa, rautatieksi tuo on viisainta laskea kalustosta huolimatta. Rata, siis myös tuo raitiovaunuilla liikennöity raide, oli ilmeisesti juridisesti rautatie, eikä ole oikein mitään perustetta mikä puhuisi juridista määritelmää vastaankaan. Ratahan ei missään ollut kosketuksissa tieverkon kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin Bilzenistä Maastrichtiin on suunniteltu uutta, tosin lähinnä rahtiliikenteelle ajateltua ratayhteyttä:
> http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ux/benelux.gif
> Eli onko raitiovaunujen siis tarkoitus ajaa jo osittain olemassa olevaa rautatielinjaa Hasselt-Bilzen-Maastricht?


Siltä näyttää tästä linkistä löytyvän esitteen mukaan. Aiakataulukin näyttää olevan pitkällä, tavoitevuosi on jo ensi vuosi 2012.




> Tuosta aikaisemmin jo laittamastasi, vuosina 1981-2011 avattujen raitiotiejärjestelmien listasta tuli mieleen vuoden 2001 kohdalta Alankomaiden Houten: tarkoittanet linjaa Houten (päärautatieasema) - Houten Castellum. Sitähän liikennöitiin Hannoverista käytettynä ostetulla raitiovaunu(i)lla rautatiekiskoja pitkin:
> http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...outen/pix.html


No nyt on kysymys siitä, miten raitiotiejärjestelmä määritellään. Koska raitiovaunut voivat liikennöidä lähes kaikenlaisilla radoilla ja siten raitiotiejärjestelmät voivat sisältää kaikenlaisia rataosia katuradasta hyvinkin nopeaan liikenteeseen soveltuvaan ja käytettävään rautatiehen (Karslruhessa järjestelmässä ratikat ja IC-junat ajavat samaa rataa), pidän perusteltuna määritellä raitiotiejärjestelmä (eli raitiotie) sellaisena liikennejärjestelmän osana, jota liikennöidään raitiovaunuin. Siksi pidän itse Houtenin linjaa raitiotienä. Olen lukenut, että entiset hannoverilaiset vaunut korvattaisiin oikealla junalla. Silloin palvelu lakkaa olemasta raitiotie, koska sitä ei enää liikennöidä raitiovaunulla.

Malaga-Vélez Espanjassa ei kuulu uusiin, vaan on avattu jo 2006.

Italian Bologna näyttää kulkevan omaa erikoista tietään. 1990-luvulla suunnitellun ratikan sijaan kaupunki on hankkinyt Irisbusin kameraohjattuja urabusseja ja 2009 on päätetty 5 km:n monorailin (?) tekemisestä lentokentälle. Tässä linkissä lienevät tuoreimmat tiedot.

Puolan Olsztynie auennee 2013, ainakin tämän hienosti tehdyn videon perusteella. Tästä voisi kernaasti ottaa mallia suomalaiseen raitioteiden promoamiseen! Vaunut näyttävät olevan Skodan valmistamia. Rakennusurakasta on sovittu espanjalaisen yrityksen kanssa.

Minun tietojeni mukaan rakenteilla tai suunnitteilla olisi Euroopassa seuraavat järjestelmät, oletettuine avausvuosineen:

Palermo, Italia 2010
Granada, Espanja 2011
Le Havre, Ranska 2011
Samsun, Turkki 2011
Edinburgh, UK 2011 (mutta ei varmasti onnistu tänä vuonna)
HasseltMaastricht, Belgia ja NL 2012
Cadiz, Espanja 2012
Brest, Ranska 2012
Olsztynie, Puola 2013
Dijon, Ranska 2013
Tours, Ranska 2013
Besacon, Ranska 2014
Århus, Tanska 2015
Stavanger, Norja 2018
Kööpenhamina, Tanska 2018
Odense, Tanska 2018

Näitä siis 16 järjestelmää, kaikki tälle vuosikymmenelle.

Tulisiko tähän lisätä:

Tampere, Suomi 2015
HelsinkiEspoo, Suomi 2017
Turku, Suomi ????

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Malaga-Vélez Espanjassa ei kuulu uusiin, vaan on avattu jo 2006.


Johannes varmaan tarkoitti Aurinkorannikon Malagaa. Sikäläinen Metro de Málaga on nimestään huolimatta raitiovaunuilla liikennöitävä ja ekat kaksi linjaa kai avataan vielä tänä vuonna. Ks. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_de_M%C3%A1laga




> ...pidän perusteltuna määritellä raitiotiejärjestelmä (eli raitiotie) sellaisena liikennejärjestelmän osana, jota liikennöidään raitiovaunuin.


Sitten pitäisi vielä määritellä, mikä on raitiovaunu. Kelpaisiko määritelmäksi kiskoilla liikkuva _katuliikennekelpoinen_ vaunu? Sähköä ratikka ei kai edellytä, voihan voimalähteenä olla hevonen, höyry tai vaikka diesel.

----------


## JE

> Malaga-Vélez Espanjassa ei kuulu uusiin, vaan on avattu jo 2006.
> 
> Italian Bologna näyttää kulkevan omaa erikoista tietään. 1990-luvulla suunnitellun ratikan sijaan kaupunki on hankkinyt Irisbusin kameraohjattuja urabusseja ja 2009 on päätetty 5 km:n monorailin (?) tekemisestä lentokentälle. Tässä linkissä lienevät tuoreimmat tiedot.


Kuten DF-339 totesi, Velez-Malaga ja Malaga ovat kaksi eri kaupunkia, ensin mainittu tosin sijaitsee suhteellisen lähellä Malagaa. Velez-Malaga oli jo kaupunkilistassani, ja avattiin tosiaan viitisen vuotta sitten. Malagan raitiotie tai "metro" on vasta rakenteilla.

Bolognan raitiotiesuunnitelmasta löytyy myös tiedot metrotram-sivustolta, mutta kovin päivitettyjä tiedot eivät ole, kun monorail on asetettu etusijalle:

http://www.metrotram.it/index.php?vm...ind=0&lang=eng

Raitiotien määrittäisin sellaiseksi radaksi, jolle muunlainen raidekalusto kuin raitiovaunut eivät sovellu. Määritelmän on mentävä niin päin, koska raitiovaunu kulkuneuvona on joustava. Sillä voi liikennöidä usein myös selkeästi rautatieksi luokiteltavalla tai metroradalla. Mutta metrojuna tai rautatiejärjestelmän juna ei sovellu raitiotielle, ellei kulkuneuvoa samalla ole suunniteltu myös raitiovaunuksi. Aiemmin esittämässäni listassa tämä rajaus oli tietoinen (vaikka kuten SD202 hoksasi, Houten ei sinne olisi kuulunut), samoin kuin rajaus vain sähkökäyttöisiin järjestelmiin. Muuta käyttövoimaa kuin sähköä käyttäviä raitioteitä maailmassa toki on tänäkin päivänä.

Raitiovaunuja tai kalustoa, joka helposti voitaisiin sellaisiksi luokitella, on pitkään käytetty myös radoilla, jotka eivät ole raitioteitä. Yksi melko tunnettu esimerkki lienevät SBB:n paikallisjunat Geneven-Bellegarden radalla, tyyppiä Bem 550:

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/ch/..._550_004-6.jpg

Mainittua sarjaa voidaan pitää raitiovaunuina, ja liikennettä raitioliikenteenä. Mutta rata ei silti ole raitiotie vaan rautatie. Hiusten halkomista, mutta siinähän olen tässäkin foorumissa kunnostautunut aiemminkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:42 ----------




> Sitten pitäisi vielä määritellä, mikä on raitiovaunu. Kelpaisiko määritelmäksi kiskoilla liikkuva _katuliikennekelpoinen_ vaunu? Sähköä ratikka ei kai edellytä, voihan voimalähteenä olla hevonen, höyry tai vaikka diesel.


Kyllä, tuon on oltava lähtökohta. Ja nimenomaan siten, että vaunun on katutilassa liikkuessaan noudatettava tieliikennelainsäädäntöä. Esimerkiksi Helsingin satamaradoillakin on rautatiekalusto liikkunut katutilassa, mutta se ei tee vaikkapa VR:n Dv12-vetureista raitiovaunuja tai satamaradoilla ainakin satunnaisesti liikkuneista VR:n matkustajavaunuista raitiovaunujen perävaunuja. Yksiselitteistä määritelmää on varmasti mahdotonta löytää, mutta tuolla tavoin päästäneen lähimmäs.

Ja kuten Antero totesi, Houtenissa oli kiistatta raitioliikennettä (eli tieliikennekelposilla raitiovaunuilla hoidettua liikennettä) aina vuoteen 2008, josta lähtien Castellumia ovat palvelleet lähijunat. Mutta juridisesti rautatieksi luokiteltua rataa, joka ei risteä tieliikennettä edes tasoristeyksessä, ei ehkä ole perusteltua pitää raitiotienä. On kuitenkin muistettava, että Houten, Geneve-Bellegarde ym. esimerkit ovat laajassa katsannossa kuitenkin poikkeuksia. Katuliikennekelpoisuus vaatii vaunulta paljon, ja siksi raitiovaunuja enimmäkseen käytetään radoilla, jotka edellyttävät tieliikennekelpoista kalustoa (raitiovaunuja), vaikka kalusto muuallekin sopisi.

----------


## Max

> Puolan Olsztynie auennee 2013, ainakin tämän hienosti tehdyn videon perusteella. Tästä voisi kernaasti ottaa mallia suomalaiseen raitioteiden promoamiseen! Vaunut näyttävät olevan Skodan valmistamia.


Olsztyn (näin kaupungin nimi kuuluu perusmuodossaan) ei varmasti ole vielä valinnut vaunujen toimittajaa, mutta tietysti videolla pitää näyttää jotain  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ruotsin tämän hetken tilanteesta löytyy lisätietoja esim. Spårväggstäder - yhdistyksen sivulta
http://sparvagnsstaderna.se/planerad...ader-i-sverige

Myös Wikipediassa on yhteenveto.
http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sp%C3%A...verige#Framtid

Tukholmassa on suunnitteilla Spårväg City ja Tvärbanan pohjoinen ja itäinen laajennus

Skånessa raitiotie on tarkoitus toteuttaa Malmöön, Lundiin ja Helsingborgiin sekä Helsingborg-Höganäs - yhteydelle. 
Mahdollisina avausvuosina: Lund 2015, Malmö 2017, Helsingborg 2018.

Näiden lisäksi on konkreettisia suunnitelmia ilman ehdotettuja toteutusvuosia:
Linköping
Jonköping
Uppsala

Suomen listaan:

Tampereen ja Turun hankkeet ratkeavat nyt liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Tampereella hankkeeseen on varattu nyt pitkän aikavälin investointisuunnitelmassa rahaa niin, että työt voisivat käynnistyä 2015 ja liikenne alkaa 2018. Turussa pystytään periaatteessa samaan aikatauluun,
jos liikennepoliittisen selonteon kirjaus on sama.

----------


## hmikko

Edinburghin soutamisesta ja huopaamisesta: kaupunginvaltuusto päätti 30. kesäkuuta yhden äänen enemmistöllä jatkaa ratikkahanketta. Tällä tietoa siis ainakin lentokenttä-keskusta -linja rakennetaan valmiiksi, mutta muut suunnitellut linjat on toistaiseksi karsittu hankkeesta.

----------


## Max

Jerusalemissa on otettu käyttöön pitkään ja hartaasti rakennettu raitiotie 20.8.2011.

----------


## killerpop

> Edinburghin soutamisesta ja huopaamisesta: kaupunginvaltuusto päätti 30. kesäkuuta yhden äänen enemmistöllä jatkaa ratikkahanketta. Tällä tietoa siis ainakin lentokenttä-keskusta -linja rakennetaan valmiiksi, mutta muut suunnitellut linjat on toistaiseksi karsittu hankkeesta.


Aamulehti kunnostautui tekemällä artikkelin:
- http://www2.aamulehti.fi/mobiili/ulk...x.shtml?223641 (mobiiliversio)
- http://www.aamulehti.fi/Ulkomaat/119...nen+vitsi.html

----------


## hmikko

> Aamulehti kunnostautui tekemällä artikkelin:


Kuinka ollakaan vertailukohteeksi valikoitui Edinburgh, eikä Tampereen kokoluokkaa edustava pohjoismainen Bergen. Voimia Tampereen hankkeen kannattajille ja suunnittelijoille. Aamulehteä ja Turun Sanomia lukiessa tekee ainakin sivullisen välillä mieli unohtaa koko juttu ja toivottaa kaupungeille rattoisaa loppuelämää.

----------


## JE

On melko yleisesti tiedossa, että Britanniassa automyönteinen ja heikosti johdettu politiikka on vesittänyt enemmän tai vähemmän kaikki raitiotieprojektit niin pahoin, että ne ovat olleet tuomittuja epäonnistumaan oikeastaan jo ennen valmistumistaan. Ainoana kirousta kunnolla pääsi karkuun Manchesterin Metrolink-järjestelmä, mutta se valmistuikin uusista systeemeistä ensimmäisenä (ellei lasketa Newcastlen hyvin Stadtbahn-vaikutteista metroa raitiotieksi). Edinburgh kelpaa tosin silti tavallaan hyväksi esimerkiksi modernista raitiotiestä - ongelmathan ovat hankkeen toteutusorganisaatiossa ja poliittisessa ohjauksessa, eivät valitussa teknisessä ratkaisussa.

Mutta Edinburghin esiin kaivaminen tässä tilanteessa antaa kyllä vallan helposti sen käsityksen, että Aamulehti mieluummin näkisi Tampereella ilmestyskirjan pedon kuin raitiovaunun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Edinburgh kelpaa tosin silti tavallaan hyväksi esimerkiksi modernista raitiotiestä - ongelmathan ovat hankkeen toteutusorganisaatiossa ja poliittisessa ohjauksessa, eivät valitussa teknisessä ratkaisussa.


Aamulehti on kovasti Rantaväylän tunnelin puolesta. Jos Edinbughissa yritettäisiin kaivaa ratikan linjaukselle autotunnelia (tai metroa), ongelmat olisivat monta kertaa suuremmat arkeologisine kohteineen ja rakennusten suojaamisineen. Tuskinpa Aamulehti kirjoittaisi sellaisista halaistua sanaa.

Tavallaan tähän liittyy Jerusalemin ratikka. Metroa tai muunnimisiä tunneleita ei siellä suunnitellakaan turvallisuussyistä. Jos valtalehti haluaisi olla Rantaväylän tunnelia vastaan, voisi vallan hyvin ottaa esimerkiksi Jerusalemin ja julistaa tunneleiden terroriuhkaa.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Tässä ei ole kyse uudesta kokonaisesta järjestelmästä, mutta sopivampaakaan ketjua en löytänyt.
> 
> Seuraavaksi Krakova ryhtyy rakentamaan linjaa keskustan lounaispuolelle Ruczaj-nimiselle alueelle, jossa sijaitsee muunmuassa yliopistokampus.


Ruczajn linjan ensimmäinen puolikas otetaan käyttöön huomenna 30.12.2011. Sinne liikennöidään tässä vaiheessa kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla, jotka vaihtavat toiselle raiteelle Ruczaj-nimisellä pysäkillä ja palaavat keskustan suuntaan. Uudelle osuudelle suuntaa aluksi kaksi linjaa:
12 (uusi linja) RUCZAJ - Kapelanka - Starowislna - Rautatieasema - Rondo Mogilskie - WIECZYSTA (tämä päätelenkki ei ole ollut pysyvässä linjakäytössä vuosikymmeniin; vuoroväli 10 min)
18 RUCZAJ - Kapelanka - Wawel - Dominikańska - CICHY KĄCIK (vuoroväli 20 min, aikaisemmin päätepysäkkinä eteläpäässä ŁAGIEWNIKI)

Kartta koko järjestelmästä muutoksen jälkeen täällä.

----------


## hmikko

> Stavangerissa ollaan suunnittelemassa bybanea. Rakentaminen aloitettaisiin vuonna 2015 ja liikennöinti mahdollisesti vuonna 2018. Norjan neljänneksi suurimman kaupungin bybane yhdistäisi Stavangerin naapurikuntiin Solaan ja Sandnesiin. Asukkaita näissä on yhteensä yli 216.000. Lisätietoa Stavangerin murteella ja tiivistelmä Lontoon kielellä.


Paikallinen raitiotien suunnittelujohtaja kertoo lehdessä saaneensa uskonvahvistusta uusista selvityksistä.

----------


## hmikko

Englanninkielinen juttu Ranskan uusista ja laajentuvista raitioteistä:

http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/2...ew-urban-rail/

----------


## Piirka

> Näiden lisäksi on konkreettisia suunnitelmia ilman ehdotettuja toteutusvuosia:
> Uppsala


Uppsalanyheter kirjoittaa, että raitioliikenne alkaisi vuonna 2020. Kaksi vuotta myöhemmin kakkosvaiheen valmistuttua olisi Uppsalassa 21 km pituinen linja Gottsunda - Ultuna - Gränby. Kaksi em. sijaitsevat keskustan eteläpuolella ja Gränby koillispuolella. Ultunaan ja edelleen Granebergiin pääsi raitiovaunulla vuoteen 1953 saakka, joten jos uudissuunnitelma toteutuu, niin Uppsalan raitiovaunutauko tulisi kestämään 67 vuotta.

----------


## Prompter

Raitiovaunut palaavat kaduille Yhdysvalloissa: http://yle.fi/uutiset/raitiovaunut_p...loissa/7272315




> Yhdysvalloissa raitiovaunut palaavat kaupunkikuvaan. Kolmisenkymmentä kaupunkia on aloittanut tai suunnittelee raitioliikenteen aloittamista. Taustalta löytyy halu elävöittää kuihtuvia kaupunkikeskustoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Railway Gazette kertoo, että tänään avattiin nk. halpis-ratikkajärjestelmä Ranskan Besançoniin, jossa on viimeksi huristeltu ratikoilla 1952. Nyt rakennetulla uudella kahden linjan järjestelmällä on pituutta 14,5 km, linjapituutta 23 km, ja 31 pysäkkiä. Hintaa koko hoidolle tuli 228 miljoonaa eurorahaa.

Linjojen keskinopeudet eivät päätä huimaa, noin 19.2 km/h kummallakin, mutta sekin jo olisi kova lukema Tampereella tai Turussa, varsinkin, jos ensimmäisen vaiheen saisi tuohon hintaan. Vaunut, CAFin Urbos 3:t, joita on ostettu 19 kpl, eivät ole ihan sitä luokkaa, mitä näihin kahteen äsken mainittuun kaupunkiin tarvitsisi: 23 metriä pitkiä ja 2,4 metriä leveitä. Mutta sentään seitsemääkymppiä niillä pääsee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Railway Gazette kertoo, että tänään avattiin nk. halpis-ratikkajärjestelmä Ranskan Besançoniin, jossa on viimeksi huristeltu ratikoilla 1952. Nyt rakennetulla uudella kahden linjan järjestelmällä on pituutta 14,5 km, linjapituutta 23 km, ja 31 pysäkkiä. Hintaa koko hoidolle tuli 228 miljoonaa eurorahaa.


Mistä löysit tuon 228-summan? 228/14,5=15,7 miljoonaa per kilometri. Se ei ole kovin halpaa. Mutta oletankin, että summa ranskalaiseen tapaan sisältää varikon ja vaunut ja todennäköisesti vielä jonkin verran yleistä kaupungin kaunistamista siihen päälle. Säästöt tosin on varmaan haettu suurelta osin juuri tästä viimeksi mainitusta.

Artikkelin mukaan rakentaminen oli jaettu kahteen osaurakkaan, joiden yhteishinta on 96 Me. 96/14,5=6,6 miljoonaa per kilometri. Tämä on säästöbudjetilla tehdyn radan uskottava luku, ja sisältää varmaankin ratojen rakentamisen, mukaan lukien vaihteet, ilmajohdot ja tasasuuntaajat. Vaunut noin 60 Me, varikko 53 Me (lähde: Tre yleissuunnitelma) ja ollaankin vain 19 miljoonan päässä tuosta ilmoitetusta.

Nyt pitäisi tietysti tuntea tuo järjestelmä, jotta voisi ottaa kantaa siihen, saako edullisella hinnalla laadukasta ratikkaliikennettä. Tavoitteena se ei välttämättä ole edes ollut  ratikka saattaa olla tässä tapauksessa enemmän maskotti ja sellaisenakin arvokas kaupungin piristäjä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mistä löysit tuon 228-summan? 228/14,5=15,7 miljoonaa per kilometri. Se ei ole kovin halpaa. Mutta oletankin, että summa ranskalaiseen tapaan sisältää varikon ja vaunut ja todennäköisesti vielä jonkin verran yleistä kaupungin kaunistamista siihen päälle.


Ranskaksi googlettamalla tuli vastaan, mutta nämä tiedot näyttäisivät löytyvän ranskankielisestä Wikistäkin. Summaan kuuluu kaikki, ihan suunnitteluista lähtien, mikä oli tarkoitus mainita jo edellisessä viestissäni: Moottoriteiden kanssa sovitusta, puistotöitä, varikko jne., aivan niin kuin veikkasitkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

1.9. avattiin myös Ranskan Aubagnessa uusi ratikkajärjestelmä. Edellinen lakkautettiin 1958. Tämä oli reilusti vaatimattomampi avaus, sillä pituutta järjestelmällä on vain 2,8 km ja pysäkkejä niinkin monta kuin 7. Linjaa ajetaan 22 metrisillä Citadis Compact -vaunuilla, joita on ostettu linjapituuteen nähden hurja määrä, 32 kpl. Nyt olen mobiilisti liikenteessä, joten tietojen kaivaminen on työlästä ja jätän sen homman kotiin, jollei joku muu ehdi päivittää ensin. Mutta jos en ihan väärin ole ymmärtänyt, on vuonna 2011 budjetoitu rakentamisiin 166 miljoonaa ja risat. Sitä en tiedä, kuinka paljon nyt on käytetty, mutta pituutta tälle järjestelmälle on suunniteltu toistaiseksi 9 km ja rakentamisvaiheista kaksi ja kolme on jo kai päätetty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1.9. avattiin myös Ranskan Aubagnessa uusi ratikkajärjestelmä.


Ranskankielisen wikiartikkelin mukaan uusi valtuusto on perunut huhtikuussa raitiotien 2. ja 3. vaiheiden rakentamisen, joten toistaiseksi niiden toteutuminen on epävarmaa.

Vaunuja on 8, hankintasopimuksessa on optioita tilata lisää. Kahdeksan vaunun hankintahinta on 14 M eli 1,75 M/kpl ja 80.000 /metri. Mutta tuskin vaunuoptiotkaan toteutuvat, jos eivät laajennukset toteudu.

Aubagnessa joukkoliikenne on ilmaista, joten sitä on myös raitioliikenne.

Antero

----------


## Max

Muistinpa tällaisen ketjun olemassaolon. Vuodenvaihteessa on uusia raitiotiejärjestelmiä otettu käyttöön ainakin Palermossa ja Olsztynissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jatkan vanhaa ketjua, jonka katsoin aihetta ajatellen sopivaksi. Uppsalassa on tehty selvitys, joka pitää raitiotietä parempana verrattuna BRT-järjestelmään. Latasin linkin pdf:n itselleni, mutten ehtinyt vielä perehtyä siihen syvällisemmin.

Aiheeseen törmäsin selaamalla Ruotsin Bussmagasinetia, jossa asiaa on lyhyesti käsitelty. Bussmagasinet on Ruotsin bussiväen ideologinen julkaisu, joka on tietenkin bussielinkeinon äänenkannattaja, ja tämä tietenkin näkyy tekstissäkin.

Mutta tuosta selvityksestä on vielä pitkä matka siihen, kun raitiovaunut mahdollisesti alkavat liikkua (uudelleen) Uppsalassa.

----------

